# Shtypi dhe politika > Tema e shtypit të ditës >  Gjykata e Krimeve të Rënda: Dënimi burg përjetë për Aldo Baren

## Iliriani

TR 6888 E, makina e Kuvendit, që përdorte "Bare" 
BASIR ÇOLLAKU 
16 Mars  Zbulohet mjeti i Parlamentit i përdorur nga banda e Lushnjës 

Aldo Bare "deputet". TR 6888 E. Ka mjaftuar një firmë dhe mjeti i blinduar, ligjërisht është vënë në shërbim të "Bares". Një makinë nga parlamenti, në përdorim të të pandehurve të bandës së Lushnjës. Hetuesit janë befasuar kur kanë verifikuar makinat, që janë përdorur nga banda e Aldo Bares, gjatë këtyre viteve. Në inventarin e madh e të shumëllojtë, një xhip ka dalë "tepër" në Kuvend dhe ka përfunduar në Lushnjë. Mjeti i rëndësishëm, i mbrojtur dhe nga kontrollet e detajuara e të hollësishme të policisë,i ka shërbyer për shumë kohë të akuzuarve. Kjo provë e re përveç surprizës, ka rritur ndjeshëm vëmendjen e grupit hetimor. Ekspertët, tashmë kanë shtrirë në Kuvend veprimet e tyre hetimore, pasi mjeti aktualisht është ende në pronësi të admministratës së legjislativit. Burime nga grupi hetimor, saktësojnë se urdhëri që e ka lëshuar për përdorim, e më pas ka kaluar në duart e të akuzuarve të kësaj bande, i përket viteve të shkuara e jo kësaj periudhe. Gjithashtu, për momentin nuk bëhet i ditur emri i deputetit, subjektit politik, ku ai ka qenë i rreshtuar, apo i shoferit të tij, që ka qenë emërtesë e administratës së parlamentit, e që teorikisht ishte drejtues i makinës zyrtare 

Hetimi 

Investigimi i agjentëve të Drejtorisë Kundër Krimit të Organizuar, ka nxjerrë në pah prova të reja, shumë të rëndësishme për prokurorinë. Makina e parlamentit, e përdorurur nga të pandehurit, ka shërbyer për të ngritur dhe pistën e lidhjeve të mundëshme të ndonjë politikani, apo funksionari të lartë, me anëtarë të bandës së Lushnjës. Hetuesit po kryejnë veprimet për të saktësuar se, kush ka firmosur që mjeti i Kuvendit, të binte në duart e personave të kërkuar, nën hetim e që akuzohen se, kanë kryer një numër të madh veprash të rënda penale. Veprimet ende nuk kanë mbërritur tek zyrtari i lartë përgjegjës, që ka i krijuar mundësinë makinës, të ishte "pronë" e bandës së Bares. 

Lidhjet 

Tashmë skema e funksionimit të bandës së Lushnjës, është detajuar nga prokurorët. Njohjet, miqësitë, por dhe të rekrutuarit ekonomikë, që nuk kanë qenë të pakët, kanë shërbyer që banda të ushtronte aktivitet në shumë vende. Kjo, pasi grupi sipas grupit hetimor, ka pasur në dispozicion mjete të mëdha financiare. Biznese në dukje të ligjshme, dyshohet nga akuza se ishin nën mbikqyrjen e grupit të të kërkuarit Alfred Shkurti. Duke ndjekur këtë linjë, agjentët kanë mundur të mbërrijnë te makina e Kuvendit. Dokumentacioni për mjetin me targa TR 6888 e që provon, se është përdorur nga banda, tashmë është në dosjen tepër voluminoze të Prokurorisë së Krimeve të Rënda. 

Deklarata Olldashit: Banda e Lushnjës, me makina deputetësh 

"Grupet kriminale kanë pasur lidhje me politikën, kjo tashmë nuk është një sekret dhe këtë e dinë mirë, thuajse të gjithë. Të gjithë e dimë se, banda e Lushnjës bridhte me makinat e deputetëve. Edhe Nehat Kulla kishte lidhje me politikën. Dhe natyrisht, që këto politikanë dhe deputetë, që kanë pasur lidhje me krimin janë të njohur. Janë ata, që për tetë vite kanë qenë në pushtet". Kjo ka qenë deklarata e Minsitrit të Brendëshëm Sokol Olldashi, në një intervistë në televizion. Ai ka deklaruar se banda e Lushnjës, ka pasur lidhje me pushtetin. Afërsia, ka deklaruar ministri i brendëshëm, ka qenë e tillë sa anëtarë të këtij grupi kriminal, bridhnin me makinat e deputetëve. 

Rregullorja e Kuvendit, për makinat 

Sekretari i Përgjithshëm i Kuvendit ´si dhe kryetarja e parlamentit kanë detyrimin sipas rregullores, që të plotësojnë kushtet e punës së deputetëve, duke përfshirë këtu dhe paisjen me makina. Sipas rregullores së Kuvendit, çdo deputet ka të drejtën e një automjeti, si dhe të një sasie karburanti me qëllim kryerjen e detyrimeve që ka, për zonën ku është zgjedhur. Automjetet, vihen në dispozicion nga drejtoria e shërbimeve qeveritare, e cila krijon mundësinë që institucionet të kenë numrin e kërkuar të automjeteve. Deputetët kanë të drejtën, që të kenë dhe një shofer. Çdo defekt i makinës, financohet nga Kuvendi ndërsa është ofiçina e parlamentit, që merr përsipër rregullimin e mjetit. 

Tetë vjet aksione, për të arrestuar të pandehurit 

Vazhdojnë operacionet ndaj Bandës së Lushnjës 

Që prej vitit 1998, në prangat e policisë kanë rënë rreth 15 perosona, të akuzuar si anëtarë të Bandës së Lushnjës dhe për vepra penale të Rënda. Hetimet ndaj kësaj bande të strukturuar kriminale, kanë filluar që prej tetë vitesh dhe janë kurorëzuar me zbulimin e disa vrasjeve dhe arrestimin e rreth 15 personave. Fillimisht Policia e Lushnjës ka vënë në pranga disa prej të akuzuarve, si anëtarë të Bandës së Lushnjës, të akuzuar për ngjarje të rënda. Ndërkaq, në vitin 2002 janë rikthyer oepracionet e policisë ndaj Bandës së Lushnjës, të cilat janë kurorëzuar me arrestime të reja. 

Aksionet 

Por pak kohë më parë, Prokuroria për Krime të Rënda i dha sinjal të ri, hetimit ndaj kësaj bande. Burime pranë këtij institucioni kanë bërë të ditur se, janë siguruar prova që vërtetojnë faktin se të pandehurit e kësaj bande, në bashkëpunim me njëri-tjetrin dhe në formën e një grupi të strukturuar kriminal, kanë kryer vepra të rënda penale. Operacionet e fundit u pasuan nga arrestime të bujshme, që vunë në pranga persna të dyshua,r për vrasje e gjobëvënie. Burimet pohojnë se, hetimet tashmë janë përqëndruar në sigurimin e provave materiale, kundër krerëve të kësaj bande, të cilët dyshohet se strehohen jashtë shtetit. Si kreun e Bandës së Lushnjës, prokuroria ka cilësuar Aldo Baren(Alfred Shkurtin), i cili është nën hetim për krijim të bandave të armatosura dhe krime të tjera. Pritet që në ditët në vijim, të arrestohen persona të tjerë, të dyshuar si anëtarë të kësaj bande. 

Procesi 

Gjykata e Krimeve të Rënda vijon prej muajsh procesin në ngarkim të të pandehurve. Ka qenë dëshmia e të penduarit Petrit Liçi, ish-anëtar i bandës, që i ka dhënë një kthesë hetimit e më tej, gjykimit. Pranimi i akuzave dhe ofrimi prej tij i shumë të dhënave, që provonin pretendimet e prokurorisë, i ka dhënë impuls procesit, që për pjesën më të madhe të të akuzuarve po i afrohet marrjes së vendimit nga Gjykata. 

Urdhërat 

Ekzekutorëve, të gjitha urdhërat për të kryer vrasjet në Lushnjë, ua përcillnin Enver Dondollaku dhe Erjon Cici. Këtë fakt, e ka deklaruar në një nga seancat gjyqësore, prokuroria. Ndërkohë që pas këtij grupi kriminal, sipas akuzës, qëndron Aldo Bare. Pas emrit të tij, ka qenë Erjon Cici dhe Enver Dondollaku, të cilët kanë zbatuar me besnikëri, çdo urdhër. Vendimet për vrasje, sipas pretendimit të prokurorisë i merrte Aldo Bare. E më pas urdhërat dhe personat që do të kryenin ekzekutimet, i jepnin dhe gjenin të pandehurit e lartpërmendur. 

BANDA E LUSHNJES 

Nën hetim, si krijues i bandës së armatosur, 

Alfred Shkurti(Aldo Bare) 

Të pandehurit 

Enver Dondollaku 

Erjon Cici 

Dritan Vila 

Maksin Çela 

Erjon Kashari 

Elton Mermali 

Arben Boriçi 

Enver Boriçi 

Ilir Stërgu 

Abdyl Blliku 

Ndriçim Boriçi, 

Rexhep Gina 

Arben Stefa në kërkim 

Leonard Prifti, i vrarë më 3 korrik në Lushnjë 

Petrit Liçi, i penduar 

Historia e disa prej vrasjeve të bandës 

Nëntor 1998 

Një grindje mes viktimës Besnik Haxhiu dhe pjesëtarit të grupit të Aldo Bares, Gentian Xhaferrit edhe ky, i plagosur e vdekur në vitin 1999, në Itali. Besnik Haxhiu dhe Artan Sulçe, ishin duke lëvizur me automjetin tip fuoristradë nga qendra, në drejtim të fabrikës së plastmasit, Lushnjë. Ndërkohë Gentian Xhaferri, së bashku me pjesëtarët e tjerë të grupit, i kishin zënë pritë. Qëllohen. Në vendngjarje janë gjetur 68 gëzhoja, nga 5 armë të ndryshme. 

25 shkurt i vitit 2000 

Te "Blerimi" në Lushnjë, është goditur shefi i komisariatit, Sinan Meta. Por goditja, nuk ishte vdekjeprurëse. 

Prill 2000 

Oficerit të policisë, Arben Koçi, i vihet eksploziv në banesën e tij, por pa pasoja. 

25 mars 2000 

Në hyrje të stadiumit në Lushnjë, vihen 5 kg eksploziv. 4 kg, kanë qenë jashtë pakos dhe 1 kg, brenda pakos. Të dyja sasitë, kanë qenë të lidhura me njëra-tjetrën dhe ishin gati, të shpërthenin me telekomandë.Eksplozivi ishte i destinuar të shpërthente, në momentin që në stadium, do të hynte shefi i komisariatit, Sinan Meta. 

Në 14 prill 2000 

Në lagjen "Xhevdet Neprevishta" në Lushnjë, vritet oficeri i policisë gjyqësore, Klenti Bano. Në vrasjen e Banos, sipas Prokurorisë, ka marrë pjesë edhe Gentian Kulla, pjesëtar i grupit, vrarë në vitin 2002. 

Akuzat e reja, gjatë shqyrtimit gjyqëso 

Disa nga akuzat e reja, të ngritura kundër të pandehurve, janë kryerja e akteve terroriste në datën 25 mars 2000, në hyrje të stadiumit të Lushnjës, pjesëmarrje në organizatat kriminale dhe kryerja e krimeve, në organizatat kriminale. Të pandehurit Enver Dondollaku, Petrit Liçi, Maksim Çela, Erjon Cici dhe Dritan Vila, kanë mbi shpinë të njëjtën akuzë të rëndë, atë të organizatës kriminale dhe kryerjeve të krimeve në të. Ndërkohë, që për Enver Dondollakun, rëndojnë edhe disa akuza të tjera, siç janë tre vrasje me paramendim në bashkëpunim, një vrasje me paramendim të mbetur në tentativë. Prokurori, tha dje se Enver Dondollaku, i pandehuri, që deri tani është hetuar dhe gjykuar në mungesë, ka qenë shtytës, për të pandehurin Dritan Vila. Kështu, Dritan Vila ka treguar se, për vënien e bombës në stadium, ka dhënë urdhër Enver Dondollaku. Të njëjtën gjë, e ka deklaruar edhe i pandehuri Petrit Liçi, si dhe dy dëshmitarët Albert Muçi dhe Sinan Meta. Për të gjitha vrasjet, që ka kryer i pandehuri Dritan Vila, prokuroria ka deklaruar se është pas tij, Enver Dondollaku, i cili duhet të mbajë përgjegjësi. 

Konfliktet me viktimat 

Nga të dhënat e marra, në seancë gjyqësore dhe gjatë hetimeve paraprake, ka rezultuar se asnjë prej të pandehurve, nuk ka patur konflikte me viktimat e qytetit të Lushnjës. Edhe dëshmitarët e paraqitur në seanca të shumta, janë shprehur se kanë qenë shokë me të pandehurit dhe nuk kanë konflikt me ta. Për organin e Prokurorisë, del e provuar se të gjithë të pandehurit kanë kryer vrasje, vetëm për të zbatuar urdhërat që merrnin, në këmbim të një pagese, në disa raste edhe qesharake. Erjon Cici, ka pohuar se sipas akuzës, përcillte vendimet e kreut të organizatës, tek të rekrutuarit, duke u bërë edhe krahu i djathtë i tij. Pra, Erjon Cici dhe Enver Dondollaku, ishin në vijën e dytë, ndërsa në krye qëndronte Aldo Bare, për të cilin, akuza ende nuk është gati për ta vënë në pranga. 

Rekrutimi 

Asnjë vend, nuk mbetej bosh në organizatë. Stërvitja sillte gjithnjë rekrutë të rinj. Pasi kapej nga policia një nga ushtarët, grupi me urdhër të kreut, bënte zëvendësimin e tij. Në datën 5 maj 2002, policia arrestoi të pandehurin Dritan Vila, i cili ishte një killer me pagesë. Vila futet në burg, ndërkohë që grupit i duhej një tjetër person, që të kryente vrasjet. Kështu, Aldo Bare urdhëron zëvendësimin e Dritan Vilës. Pas kësaj date në lojë do të futet i pandehuri, tashmë me cilësinë e të pend

----------


## Albo

* Procedura, gati sekuestrimi i Lagunes se Karavastase*

E Hene, 20 Mars 2006
Pas kerkeses se Ministrise se Brendshme, Prokuroria e Lushnjes dhe ajo e Krimeve te Renda kane filuar procedurat per sekuestrimin e Lagunes se Karavastase, qe dyshohet te jete ne pronesi te kreut te Bandes se Lushnjes, Aldo Bare. Nderkaq, burimet zyrtare hetimore bene te ditur se administratori i Lagunes, nje bashkepunetor i afert i Bares, fshihet jashte shtetit, se bashku me te dyshuarin si drejtues i bandes famekeqe. Policia e Shtetit tha se ka informacione operative se dy te shumekerkuarit fshihen jashte shtetit dhe qendrojne ne te njejtin vend. Burime zyrtare nga Ministria e Brendshme bene te ditur se "ne baze te informacioneve operative, eshte bere e mundur te zbulohet vendndodhja e Aldo Bare dhe administratorit te Lagunes se Karavastase, emri i te cilit nuk behet i ditur per arsye hetimi".

Pas kesaj, ka filluar edhe kontaktet me vendin e dyshuar, duke i derguar materialet referuese. Institucioni qe drejtohet nga Olldashi thote se keto dite priten informacione me te hollesishme. Duket se urdhri i ministrit te Brendshem per te perfshire te gjithe strukturen e Policise se Shtetit ne perpjekjet per zbulimin e bandes se Aldo Bares, ka funksionuar. Pas zgjedhjeve te pergjithshme te 3 korrikut 2005, puna e policise eshte perqendruar ne Myzeqe, per te arrestuar cdo person qe ka lidhje me banden ne fjale. Megjithese jane arrestuar nje numer i konsideruar personash, nen operacionin e koduar "Laguna", policia ende nuk ka arrestuar kreret e kesaj bande, per te cilet ka informacione se fshihet jashte shtetit.

Te ndodhur ne keto kushte, hetuesit e Prokurorise se Lushnjes dhe ata te Krimeve te Renda, ne baze te nje kerkese te Ministrise se Brendshme, kane filluar procedurat per sekuestrimin e Lagunes se Karavastase, qe dyshohet se eshte ne pronesi te kreut te bandes, Bare, dhe menaxhohet nga njerezit e tij. Burime zyrtare nga Prokuroria e Pergjithshme thane se ka filluar procedimi per sekuestrimin paraprak te Lagunes, deri ne perfundim te procesit gjyqesor. Sipas procedurave, nese ka dyshime se Laguna financohet nga te ardhura me aktivitet kriminal, atehere do te sekuestrohet, ne pritje te vendimit perfundimtar te gjykates. Hetuesit e ceshtjes po mbledhin informacione, ne perpjekje per te vertetuar financimin e Lagunes. S.C.

----------


## Iliriani

Kreu i bandës së Lushnjes, i akuzuar për 15 vrasje, ka hyrë lirisht në Shqipëri gjatë qeverisë së PS


Aldo Bares i vihen prangat në Ankara 

Arrestohet në Ankara të Turqisë kreu i bandës së Lushnjes, Aldo Bare. Ministri i Brendshëm, Sokol Olldashi, deklaroi dje në një konferencë për shtyp se arrestimi i kreut të bandës së Lushnjes është një sukses i padiskutueshëm për policinë e shtetit shqiptar, por nga ana tjetër ai felenderoi Ministrinë e Brendshme të Turqisë, policinë turke dhe institucionet e vendeve të tjera partnere që bashkëpunuan në arrestimin e kreut të bandës më të madhe kriminale. 

Aldo Bare, emri i vërtetë i të cilit është Alfred Shkurti, drejtuesi i bandës kriminale të njohur me emrin e tij, u arrestua dje në mëngjes në orën 06.00 në Ankara. Aldo Bare u arrestua nga policia turke në Ankara, i maskuar në një pasaportë false maqedonase nën emrin Mikel Kodra. Kërkimi për Aldo Baren u aktivizua pak muaj më parë, pasi policia arriti të godiste me sukses anëtarë të rëndësishëm të bandës së tij kriminale që jetonin ende në Shqipëri, dhe pasi Prokuroria e Krimeve të Rënda formuloi ndaj Aldo Bares akuzat për krijimin e organizatës kriminale, akuzat për më tepër se 15 vrasje, për rrëmbim personi, shkatërrim prone, dhunim varresh, si dhe kryerje veprash penale në bashkëpunim nga organizata kriminale. 

Aldo Bare dhe organizata e tij kriminale akuzohen për vrasjen dhe dekapitimin në korrik të vitit 1997 të Artur Dajës, për vrasjen në vitin 2000 të agjentit të policisë Klejdi Bano, për vrasjen e mbetur në tentativë të ish-shefit të policisë Sinan Meta, për vendosjen e eksplozivit në stadiumin e Lushnjes, për vendosjen në 2001 të eksplozivit në banesën e inspektorit të policisë Idriz Shuli, për vrasjen në janar të vitit 2005 të Klodian Haxhiut, për vendosjen në mars të vitit 2005 të eksplozivit në një apartament në rrugën "Don Bosko" në Tiranë, për vrasjen në korrik të vitit 2005 të Baki Taullajt, për vendosjen e eksplozivit në makinen e ish-drejtorit të Policisë Kriminale, Xhavit Shala, dhe për një numër vrasjesh të tjera. Ai akuzohet gjithashtu për drejtimin e njerit prej rrjeteve më të fuqishëm të trafikut ndërkombëtar të drogës në drejtim të Europës Perëndimore.

Arrestimi i Aldo Bares, i cili deri pak muaj më parë nuk figuronte në listën e personave të shumëkërkuar, pavarësisht krimeve të panumërta të kryera nga ai dhe banda që ka drejtuar, u bë pas një bashkëpunimi perfekt me policinë turke dhe Interpol Ankaranë, si dhe një numër policish të vendeve të tjera partnere.

Aldo Bare maskohej, duke përdorur pasaporta të falsifikuara nën emrat Mikel Kodra dhe Artur Sallabanda dhe lëvizte në mënyrë frekuente në kuadratin Maqedoni - Rumani - Bullgari dhe, së fundi në Turqi. Ministri Olldashi tha se, me policitë e këtyre vendeve ne ndërtuam një bashkëpunim jashtëzakonisht pozitiv. 

"Arrestimi i Aldo Bares, i cili në vitin 2001 u dënua nga Gjykata e Elbasanit me 25 vjet burgim, dënim që në mënyrë të çuditshme nga Gjykata e Apelit, Durrës u konvertua në vetëm 7 vjet, shënon një sukses të padiskutueshëm për policinë e shtetit shqiptar. Unë gjej rastin edhe njëherë t'i shpreh falenderimet e mia më të sinqerta Ministrisë së Brendshme të Turqisë, policisë turke dhe institucioneve të vendeve të tjera partnere që bashkëpunuan me ne në këtë hetim që përbën një nga arritjet më të mira të policisë shqiptare në respektimin e ligjit dhe vënies përara drejtësisë të grupeve kriminale", deklaroi ministri Olldashi gjatë konferencës për shtyp. Ministri Olldashi tha se, në bashkëpunim me Prokurorinë e Krimeve të Rënda është përgatitur dosja dhe ekstradimi i kreut të bandës kriminale Aldo Bare do të bëhet në një kohë të afërt. 


Anëtarët e bandës 


Alfred Shkurti, kreu i bandës, u arrestua dje

Maksim Çela, në proces gjykimi

Erion Çiçi, në proces gjykimi

Dritan Vila, në proces gjykimi

Erion Cici, në proces gjykimi

Petrit Liçi, Arben Boriçi, i arrestuar pak javë më parë

Enver Boriçi, i arrestuar pak javë më parë

Ilir Stergu, i arrestuar pak javë më parë

Rexhep Gina, i arrestuar pak javë më parë

Afrim Hoxha, i arrestuar pak javë më parë në Shijak 

Abdyl Bylyku, i arrestuar pak kohë më parë dhe liruar

Enver Dondollaku, në kërkim 

Agur Muskaku, në kërkim 


Apeli i Durrësit uli dënimin e Aldo Bares në 5 vjet

Vrasjet e Aldo Bares dhe organizatës së tij


Artur Daja, vrarë në korrik të vitit 1997

Klejdi Bano, agjenti i policisë, në vitin 2000 

Klodian Haxhiu, vrarë në janar të vitit 2005 

Baki Taullaj, vrarë në korrik të vitit 2005

Sinan Meta, ish-shefi i policisë, u tentua të vritet

Vendosja e eksplozivit në stadiumin e Lushnjes 

Vendosja e eksplozivit në banesën e inspektorit të policisë Idriz Shuli 

Vendosja e eksplozivit në apartament në rrugën "Don Bosko" në Tiranë 

Vendosja e eksplozivit në makinen e ish-drejtorit të Policisë Kriminale, Xhavit Shala 

Akuzohet për një numër vrasjesh të tjera 

Akuzohet gjithashtu për drejtimin e njërit prej rrjeteve më të fuqishëm të trafikut ndërkombëtar të drogës në drejtim të Europës Perëndimore

Disa nga akuzat që rëndojnë mbi bandën 


3 gusht '97 

Akuza e vrasjes me paramendim e shqiptaro-maqedonasit Xhevdet Demiri, ngjarje kjo e ndodhur në vendin e quajtur "kthesa e Blerimit" në Lushnje. 


20 gusht '98 

Akuzohen për shkatërrimin me zjarr të pronës së Shkëlqim Haxhisë. Shkak për zjarrvënien ka qenë një sasi prej 3 milion lekësh që i ishte kërkuar të zotit të shtëpisë. 


16 nëntor '03 

Vrasje me paramendim, e mbetur në tentativë, e Arben Kicjes. Gjatë kësaj ngjarjeje për të cilën akuzohet banda e Lushnjes, Kicja mbeti i plagosur. 


11 janar '05

Një konflikt për privatizimin e Hotel "Myzeqesë" solli edhe vrasjen e pronarit të tij, Klodian Haxhisë. Ky është një tjetër krim që i është shtuar dosjes së bandës.

----------


## beni67

Urime dhe pune te mbare policise shqiptare!

----------


## Dito

Nese ecin me kete ritem bravo u qofte, por nese ate qafirin e shohim pas disa muajsh te lire pastaj c'mbetet! Nejse jam disi skeptik por hallall tani per tani.

*Dito.*

----------


## Brari

shekulli


Historia e krijimit të bandës së Lushnjes, pas vrasjes barbare të vëllait të Aldo Bares në vitin 1997 

Aldo Bare, shkëlqimi dhe rënia e mitit të krimit 


Aleksandra Bogdani

TIRANË- Metamorfoza e pazakontë e një ish-punonjësi të forcave speciale në personin më të kërkuar në Shqipëri, e ka kthyer thuajse në legjendë emrin e Aldo Bares. Në të vërtetë, ai quhet Alfred Shkurti, por pakkush e njeh kështu, pas trazirave të vitit 1997, kohë kur mendohet të jetë krijuar edhe banda famëkeqe e Lushnjes. Etiketohet si truri i kësaj organizate, si porositësi i shumë krimeve që rëndojnë edhe mbi të akuzuarit si ushtarë të tij, e megjithatë, prej vitesh nuk dihej gjë as për vendstrehimet shpesh të ndryshueshme të Aldo Bares e as për lukun e tij të ri, pas operacioneve plastike të përfolura. Ky mit i kronikës së zezë shqiptare, ndër të fundmit të pacënuar deri më tash, duket se mori fund mesditën e djeshme, me mbërritjen në Shqipëri të lajmit se Aldo Bare u arrestua në kryeqytetin turk të Ankarasë e që së shpejti pritet të sillet me pranga në duar drejt vendit tonë. 
Historia 
Aldo Bare, i biri i një oficeri policie njihej para viteve 90 si një ndër efektivët më në zë të repartit special 326, i konsideruar si reparti më i mirë i kohës. Pas ndryshimit të regjimit, Aldo Bare do të largohej nga policia e emri i tij nuk do të zihej në gojë deri në trazirat e vitit 1997. Vrasja barbare e vëllait të tij, Ramadan Shkurti, duket se shënoi edhe fillesën e jetës në arrati të Aldo Bares. Ramadan Shkurti u vra nga banda e Artur Dajës, por ekzekutorët e tij nuk u mjaftuan me kaq. Ata i dhunuan kufomën e për orë të tëra nuk lejuan familjarët që të merrnin trupin e të vdekurit. Për policinë, ka qenë kjo ngjarje e rëndë që nxorri në skenë emrin e Aldo Bares, për të cilin paskëtaj do të fillonin orët e hakmarrjes. Përveç vrasjes së Artur Dajës, banda e Aldo Bares akuzohet edhe për një sërë krimesh të tjera, një pjesë e mirë e të cilave kundër punonjësve të policisë që mblidhnin informacione për të.
Proceset
Gjyqet kundër bandës së Lushnjes kanë filluar që prej shkurtit të vitit 2001, por sot e kësaj dite nuk ka një dënim përfundimtar për anëtarët e kësaj bande. Aktualisht, në Gjykatën e Krimeve të Rënda janë në proces gjykimi 7 të pandehur, tre prej të cilëve janë në mungesë, ndërkohë që operacioni Laguna, i realizuar pak javë më parë në Lushnje çoi në pranga disa persona të tjerë, të akuzuar si anëtarë të kësaj bande. Burime nga prokuroria e krimeve të rënda bëjnë me dije se të arrestuarit e fundit, së bashku me Aldo Baren janë marrë të pandehur për disa krime të ndodhura në vitet 1997-2002 në Lushnje, proces gjyqësor që pritet të fillojë në Gjykatën e Krimeve të Rënda. Ndërkaq, Aldo Bare është i dënuar vetëm me 7 vjet burg nga drejtësia shqiptare për veprën penale të falsifikimit të dokumenteve, e megjithatë, ministri i Brendshëm, Sokol Olldashi, pohoi dje se urdhër-arresti ndërkombëtar kundër tij është shpërndarë vetëm një muaj më parë. 




26/03/2006

Lidhjet e Aldo Bares me politikën pezulluan aksionin 


D.Biçaku

TIRANË- Alfred Shkurti dhe banda e drejtuar prej tij, sipas deklaratës së lexuar nga ministri i Brendshëm, Olldashi, janë përgjegjëse për një sërë sulmesh ndaj policëve që kanë punuar në Lushnje dhe në Fier. Ndër njerëzit e policisë të sulmuar nga kjo bandë, sipas Olldashit, është edhe ish- drejtori i Policisë Kriminale në Ministrinë e Rendit në vitet 1999- 2000, kryekomisari në lirim Xhavit Shala. Ky i fundit, për një periudhë prej më tepër se një viti ka kryer edhe funksionin e drejtorit të Policisë së Qarkut të Fierit. Në muajin shkurt të vitit të kaluar, një grup personash shpërthyen në mënyrë aksidentale një eksploziv në rrugën Don Bosko, pranë pallatit të deputetëve, ku banon ish- kreu i policisë, Shala, bashkë me shumë oficerë të tjerë karriere. Pak muaj më vonë, në automjetin e tij u gjet një sasi eksplozivi prej 200 gramësh, në pjesën e poshtme të bagazhit. Pas marrjes së lajmit të arrestimit të Bares, Shala pohoi për Shekullin se dëshironte të përshëndeste të gjithë ata njerëz në radhët e policisë, që kishin kontribuar në neutralizimin dhe shkatërrimin e kësaj bande dhe në arrestimin e njeriut më të kërkuar për policinë shqiptare. Unë i përkas atij brezi oficerësh të hedhur në rrugë, nga ish- drejtuesit e Ministrisë së Rendit për shkak të punës time dhe përkushtimit tim në polici. Sipas Shalës, goditja e kësaj bande u la përgjysmë në vitin 2000, pikërisht për shkak të lidhjeve të afërta të Bares me segmente të caktuara të politikës. Xhavit Shala, që prej shkurtit të vitit të kaluar ruhet nga forcat speciale të repartit të BRISKUT, menjëherë pas vendosjes së eksplozivit në rrugën Don Bosko, ku ai banon. 

AKUZAT 

Krijimi i organizatës kriminale
Vrasja dhe dekapitimi në korrik të vitit 1997 i Artur Dajës
Vrasja në vitin 2000 e oficerit të policisë, Klejdi Bano
Rrëmbim personi
Shkatërrim prone
Vrasje e mbetur në tentative e ish-shefit të policisë, Sinan Meta
Vendosje eksplozivi në stadiumin e Lushnjes 
Vendosje në 2001 të ekplozivit në banesën e inspektorit të policisë, Idriz Shuli
Vrasje në janar të vitit 2005 të Klodian Haxhiut
Vendosje eksplozivi në mars të 2005 në një apartament në rrugën Don Bosko
Vrasje në korrik të vitit 2005 të Baki Taullaut 
Vendosje eksplozivi në makinën e ish-drejtorit të policisë kriminale, Xhavit Shala
Trafik ndërkombëtar droge në Evropën Perëndimore 




26/03/2006




Hoxha: Pas Lagunës, bum denoncimesh për Aldo Baren 


L.Çela

Shefi i komisariatit të Lushnjes tregon se pas goditjes së bandës, komuniteti reagoi me denoncime 

LUSHNJE- Krimet e Aldo Bares janë shumë më tepër se çndodhen në dosjet e prokurorisë dhe gjykatës. Të paktën, kështu deklarojnë për gazetën Shekulli burime zyrtare të komisariatit të Lushnjes. Sipas shefit të këtij komisariati, Bujar Hoxha, pas operacionit Laguna, atëherë kur mori goditjen më të madhe kjo bandë, në komisariat janë bërë një sërë denoncimesh, të cilat rëndojnë mbi veprimtarinë e kësaj bande kriminale në qytetin e Lushnjes. Hoxha thotë se pas goditjeve që ka pësuar banda, komuniteti ka fituar besueshmërinë ndaj policisë dhe ka dhënë informacione jo vetëm për aktivitetin kriminal të bandës, por edhe denoncime konkrete mbi ekzekutimin e personave. Denoncimet e reja hedhin dritë mbi personat e zhdukur e që deri më tani nuk kishte asnjë informacion mbi fatin e tyre. Mësohet se në bazë të denoncimeve rezultojnë të jenë varrosur edhe të gjallë nga banda që drejtohej nga Bare. Por gjithsesi, shefi i komisariatit tregohet i rezervuar përsa i përket denoncimeve të reja që pritet ti shtohen dosjes voluminoze të një prej bandave më të akuzuara në vendin tonë. Numri një i komisariatit të Lushnjes nuk fsheh entuziasmin e arrestimit të një prej personave më të kërkuar në Shqipëri. Për Shekullin, Bujar Hoxha thotë se prej ditësh pritej arrestimi i Aldo Bares dhe kjo falë punës intensive të bërë prej tre muajshë në komisariatin e Lushnjes, pa harruar këtu edhe bashkëpunimin jo vetëm me struturat shtetërore shqiptare, por edhe të huaja. Ka qënë pikërisht ky bashkëpunim i frytshëm prej tre muajsh me të gjitha këto struktura të cilat u kurorëzuan në arrestimin e një prej njerëzve më të rrezikshëm të botës së krimit,-thotë shefi i komisariatit të Lushnjes. 

VIZITA E FUNDIT 

Aldo Bare, në ceremoninë
mortore të Leonard Priftit 

LUSHNJE- Aldo Bare duket se ka hyrë dhe ka dalë në Shqipëri pa patur as shqetësimin më të vogël, megjithëse ka qënë një ndër njerëzit më të kërkuar në vend. Burime të besueshme nga policia lokale bëjnë të ditur se hera e fundit që Aldo Bare ka prekur tokën shqiptare, ka qënë pikërisht në korrik pas përfundimit të zgjedhjeve. Vrasja e shokut të tij, Leonard Prifti duket se e ka risjellë Baren në Lushnje. Sipas burimeve të policies, thuhet se Bare ka ardhur pikërisht pas vrasjes së një prej anëtarëve të bandës së tij, Leonard Prifit, ngjarje kjo e ndodhur më 4 korrik të vitit 2005. Fill pas vrasjes së Priftit, kreu i dyshuar i bandës është rikthyer në qytetin e tij, ku sipas burimeve thuhet se ka zhvilluar një takim me anëtarët e mbetur të bandës. Ndërkohë, është identifikuar ardhja e Aldo Bares në Shqipëri, por ende nuk është zbardhur itinerari i udhëtimit të tij. Duke iu referuar të afërmëve të tij, ka shumë gjasa që njeriu më i kërkuar nga policia shqiptare të mund të ketë qëndruar edhe në Tiranë. Po kështu nuk dihet për sa ditë Aldo Bare ka qëndruar në Lushnje apo dhe në Shqipëri. 



26/03/2006

Laguna e Karavastasë, pronë e Bares në 1998 


F.Vezaj

TIRANË- Laguna e Karavastasë ka kaluar në pronësinë e Alfred Shkurtit në vitin 1998, nga akt-shitja e bërë nga 85 punëtorët e kësaj lagune, të cilët kundrejt shumës prej 100 mijë lekë të reja kanë bërë shitjen tek noteri, duke kaluar të gjithë tokën në pronësinë e tij. Këtë fakt e bëjnë të ditur burimet pranë Prokurorisë së Përgjithshme, të cilët shtojnë se Laguna ishte fillimisht në pronësi të punëtorëve, të cilët gjatë vitit 1997 e mbrojtën duke mos lejuar vjedhjen dhe shkatërrimin e saj. Pas këtij nënshkrimi, Laguna e Karavastasë ligjërisht kaloi nën pronësi të familjes së Alfred Shkurtit, por e regjistruar me emrin e një pjesëtari të ngushtë të familjes. Po këto burime bëjnë të ditur se: administratorët e Karavastasë në vitin 2000 janë pajisur me leje- shfrytëzimi të Lagunës për një afat 5-vjeçar nga institucionet përkatëse shtetërore. Po sipas këtyre burimeve mësohet se institucionet përkatëse kanë filluar verifikimin e pasurisë së kreut të bandës së Lushnjës, për ti vendosur ato nën sekuestro konservative. 

AKUZAT 

3 gusht 97 

Mbi të pandehurit rëndon akuza e vrasjes me paramendim e shqiptaro-maqedonasit Xhevdet Demiri, ngjarje kjo e ndodhur në vendin e quajtur kthesa e Blerimit në Lushnje 

20 gusht 98 

Akuzohen për shkatërrimin me zjarr të pronës së Shkëlqim Haxhisë. Shkak për zjarrvënien ka qenë një sasi prej 3 milionë lekësh që i ishte kërkuar të zotit të shtëpisë 

16 nëntor 03 

Vrasje me paramendim, e mbetur në tentativë e Arben Kicjes. Gjatë kësaj ngjarjeje për të cilën akuzohet banda e Lushnjes, Kicja mbeti i plagosur 

11 janar 05

Një konflikt për privatizimin e hotel Myzeqesë solli edhe vrasjen e pronarit të tij, Klodian Haxhisë. Ky është një tjetër krim që i është shtuar dosjes së bandës 





26/03/2006





.

O. N. banore e qytetit të Bilishtit, denoncoi Adriatik Çeçen, në orët e para të së premtes 

Bilisht, 15-vjeçarja: Më përdhunoi fqinji 


Jorgjeta Gjançi

Devoll-Një e mitur 15-vjeçare nga qyteti i Bilishtit ka denoncuar djalin e fqinjës së saj se e ka mashtruar dhe përdhunuar. Ajo së bashku me nënën ka bërë denoncimin në komisariatin e policisë në Bilisht dhe kanë kërkuar ndjekje penale dhe dënim sipas ligjeve të shtetit. Njëherësh ato kanë kërkuar edhe mbështetje nga uniformat blu që tu sigurohet një jetë normale, mbasi ndihen të frikësuara. Ngjarja ka ndodhur në qytetin e vogël të Bilishtit. Sipas komisariatit të këtij rrethi, akti kriminal ndodhi ditën e enjte, por kallëzimi është bërë ditën e premte. Gjatë dy ditëve të fundit, janë bërë kërkime për ta kapur të akuzuarin, por pa rezultat. Për Adriatik Çeçen ka nisur çështja penale nën akuzën kryerje të marrëdhënieve seksuale me një të mitur pa dëshirën e saj 
Përdhunimi 
15-vjeçarja O. N. banore e qytetit të Bilishtit, në orët e para të ditës së premte, e shoqëruar nga nëna e vet, ka mbajtur frymën në komisariatin e Policisë në rrethin e Devollit dhe ka denoncuar djalin e fqinjës së saj për mashtrim dhe përdhunim. Isha nisur nga shtëpia për të blerë diçka në pazar. Papritur para këmbëve të mia ndaloi autoveturën djali i fqinjës, Adriatik Çeçe. Ai ka hapur derën dhe pasi më përshëndeti më pyeti se ku isha nisur. I thashë që do të shkoja në pazar dhe nisa të ecja, por ai më kapi fort dorën dhe duke më tërhequr me forcë brenda makinës më tha se do të më çonte ai deri tek sheshi në qendër të qytetit ku ndodhet pazari. Unë doja të ikja, por ai mbylli derën e makinës dhe u nis. Filloi të më thotë fjalë të bukura, por unë e pashë që arritëm në pazari dhe i kërkova ta ndalonte. Adriatiku jo vetëm që nuk ndaloi, por e rriti shpejtësinë dhe e drejtoi automjetin në dalje të qytetit. 
Vajza me lot në sy u ka deklaruar ekspertëve të policisë kriminale me hollësi atë që kishte ndodhur më pas. Ajo ka treguar për ta edhe gjurmë të lëna gjatë dhunës që kishte ushtruar Adriatiku, sepse ajo kishte kundështuar kryerjen e aktit seksual. Punonjësit e policisë të bazuar në denoncimin e vajzës së mitur kanë grumbulluar provat e para dhe po vazhdojnë hetimet . Mashtrimi dhe veçanërisht tërheqja me forcë brenda mjetit e vajzës është bërë në mjedise publike ndaj po hetohet për të gjetur edhe dëshmitarë që mund ta kenë parë këtë çast. Gjithsesi, O.N ka pranuar për uniformat blu se ajo ka pasur njohje dhe përshendetje me djalin e fqinjës, por siç u shpreh ajo: asnjeherë nuk e mendoja që ai të më bënte keq sepse ishte shumë i rritur . 
Prindërit 
Prindërit e të miturës kanë qënë të parët që e kanë mësuar historinë e dhimbshme të vajzës së tyre. Sipas tyre, pas ngjarjes së rëndë, ajo kishte shkuar në familje shumë e shqetësuar dhe u kishte treguar se çfarë i kishte ndodhur. Për gjithë natën ata janë munduar ta qetësojnë të bijën dhe në mëngjes vendosën që të denonconin djalin e fqinjës. Në polici e mitura është shoqëruar nga nëna e saj. Të dyja kanë kërkuar që Adriatik Çeçe të ndiqet sipas ligjeve në fuqi dhe të dënohet si dhe kanë kërkuar siguri. Ndihemi të kërcënuara jo vetëm nga përdhunuesi por edhe nga familjarë dhe të afërm të tij,-deklaruan gratë. 
Policia e rrethit të Devollit, fill pas denoncimit, ka filluar punën për kapjen e të akuzuarit. Gjatë dy ditëve të fundit të javës ai nuk ka qënë në banesën e tij dhe tek të afërmit që jetojnë në Bilisht. Kërkimet vazhdojnë, por policia bëri të ditur se Adriatiku mund të jetë larguar në Greqi. Ai e njeh shumë mirë vijën e kufirit dhe mund të këtë kaluar në thellësi të tokës greke. Sipas një burimi brenda policisë, mësohet se ai është njoftuar edhe për denoncimin që ka bërë 15-vjeçarja, çka, me sa duket, e ka frikësuar dhe e ka shtyrë për tu larguar ne drejtim të paditur. Megjithatë policia po punon për kapjen e tij dhe ka kërkuar nga prokuroria që Çeçe të shpallet person në kërkim, mbasi akuzohet se ka mashtruar dhe përdhunuar një vajzë të mitur. 



26/03/2006

----------


## F_LASKU

Edhe ky si shume te tjere do perfundoje atje ku e meriton, por  te shqeteson fakti qe nga polic ne nje nga repartet me te specializuara ne vend te kthehet ne kriminel.Ky rast dhe shume tjera qe kane ndodhur me pare, tregojne qe edukimi i forcave policore ne shqiperi eshte i nje niveli te ulet.Nuk eshte vetem pergatitja fizike dhe stervitja me arme qe pergadisin policine kundra krimit.Mbi gjithcka eshte vullneti i mire per ta luftuar krimin dhe pasioni per drejtesine.

Berisha po i mban disa nga premtimet e rendesishme qe u beri Shqiptareve para se te vinte ne pushtet.

----------


## Brari

Policia ka gjetur dje një arsenal armësh të fshehur në një tunel në lagunë. Dyshohet për trupa njerëzish të vrarë

Depo armësh në lagunë, dyshime për njerëz të vrarë


Dashamir Biçaku & Ened Janina

TIRANË- Gjendet një arsenal i tërë armësh të fshehura në një tunel në lagunën e Karavastasë. Policia e Lushnjes ka mundur që të gjejë pasditen e djeshme një numër shumë të madh armësh të ndryshme, të cilat ishin fshehur në një tunel të vjetër ushtrie që nuk përdorej më prej vitesh. Armët e gjetura dje nga policia dyshohet se janë përdorur gjatë viteve të kaluara nga anëtarët e bandës së Lushnjes dhe ndoshta nga vetë Aldo Bare. Ndërkohë, policia ka pasur informacione edhe se në këtë tunel të braktisur ndodheshin eshtrata e disa personave, ndërmjet tyre edhe femra. Ky informacion pritet që të verifikohet gjatë ditës së nesërme nga uniformat blu pasi mbrëmë ka ka rënë errësira dhe ishte i pamundur kontrolli i imtësishëm i të gjithë zonës. Lajmi është pohuar dje nga burime të Komisariatit të Policisë së Lushnjes. Sipas tyre, verifikimet kanë filluar në bazë të informacionit se në disa pjesë të pyllit të dendur të Divjakës ndodhen të fshehur trupa të shumtë njerëzish të ndryshëm të vrarë nga banda e Aldo Bares. 
Armët
Pasditen e djeshme efektiva të shumtë të policisë së Lushnjes kanë shkuar në pyllin e dendur të Divjakës dhe kanë ushtruar kontrolle të imtësishme. Në rrugë operative policia kishte mësuar në së këtë zonë ishin fshehur disa sende të përdorura nga banda e Aldo Bares. Rreth orës 19.00 policia ka vënë re se në një tunel ushtrie të vjetër e të braktisur ndodheshin disa gjurmë që tregonin se në të kishin hyrë njerëz. Vetëm pak metra pasi kanë hyrë në tunel efektivat e policisë janë befasuar kur kanë vënë re një arsenal të tërë armësh të fshehura mes disa sendeve të vjetra. Burime nga policia e Lushnjes pohuan dje se bëhet fjalë për pistoleta, automatikë kallashnikov, granata e armë të të gjitha llojeve. “Është një arsenal i tërë armësh por gjithçka është ende në proces verifikimi dhe nuk mund të themi detaje të tjera”, pohuan dje burimet e policisë. Sipas tyre, të gjitha armët do të dërgohen në Tiranë për t’iu nënshtruar një ekspertize të rreptë balistike. Dyshimet e policisë janë se bëhet fjalë për një depo armatimi të përdorur nga “ushtarët” e Aldo Bares për të kryer krime të ndryshme. Madje policia ka edhe disa ngjarje të veçanta tek të cilat dyshon se janë përdorur këto armë. 
Trupat
Ndërkohë burimet e policisë së qytetit të Lushnjes pohuan dje se kanë dyshime shumë të forta se në pyllin e Divjakës ndodhen të varrosur edhe disa trupa njerëzish. Madje informacionet e para ishin se ndodheshin trupa njerëzish por më pas u gjetën vetëm armë. Zyrtarë policie që kanë marrë pjesë në operacionin e djeshëm pohuan se eshtra njerëzish mund të ketë edhe brenda në tunelin ku u gjetën armët. “Ne dyshojmë se edhe në tunel ka eshtra njerëzish të vrarë. Problemi është se na zuri nata dhe nuk mundëm që të vazhdonim kontrollet në thellësi të tunelit. Për momentin kemi bërë një rrethim të të gjithë zonës përreth tunelit dhe gjatë natës do të qendrojnë forca police. Në mëngjes do të kryejmë kontrolle shumë më të imtësishme në këtë tunel, të pajisur edhe me mjete të mira ndriçimi”- thanë dje burimet e policisë. Sipas tyre, kontrolle do të ushtrohen edhe në zonën përreth tunelit në fjalë. Nga informacionet paraprake që disponon policia mësohet se gjatë viteve të shkuara i gjithë pylli i Divjakës ka qenë pronë e “të fortit” të Lushnjes dhe ai ka bërë çfarë ka dashur në të. Madje atje janë varrosur shumë njerëz që janë vrarë për njerëzve të tij. Një zyrtar policie pohoi dje edhe faktin që dyshohet se në pyll ndodhen trupat e disa femrave të vrara nga anëtarët e bandës. 




27/03/2006
 shekulli

--



banda e lushnjes 
arrestimi 

Ndjekja e lëvizjeve të vajzës që zbuloi të shumëkërkuarin


Aldo Bare, mbiemër fals si studentja në Rumani 




Tirane 
Një studente shqiptare në Rumani ka qenë njeriu që kanë ndjekur agjentët e Interpolit për të mbërritur në adresën e panjohur të Aldo Bares. 

Ky version është hedhur dy ditë më parë nga policia, porse vetëm ditën e djeshme u konfirmua në rrugë zyrtare nga Prokuroria. Burime zyrtare nga organi i akuzës, kanë pohuar për gazetën “Panorama”, se ndjekja e studentes i ka çuar agjentët ndërkombëtarë të Interpolit në zonën ku banonte shqiptari i shumëkërkuar. Zyrtarët e Prokurorisë kanë kërkuar të sqarojnë se studentja nuk kishte dijeni se në të gjitha lëvizjet e saj nga Rumania drejt Turqisë vëzhgohej prej disa muajsh nga efektivat e Interpolit. Porse i gjithë ky operacion ndërkombëtar, i cili zhvillohej prej muajsh në sekret të plotë, pikënisjen e tij e ka pasur në Shqipëri. Burimet zyrtare kanë pohuar se pikërisht në dhomat e paraburgimit, policia shqiptare ka mësuar se Aldo Bare lëvizte në mënyrë të vazhdueshme nga Rumania në Maqedoni e më pas në Turqi. Disa prej këtyre lëvizjeve mësohet zyrtarisht se kanë kaluar edhe nga Shqipëria, por vetëm dy raste të tilla janë dokumentuar. Pasi kanë marrë informacionin për lëvizjet e Aldo Bares dhe personin me të cilin ai takohej, hetuesit shqiptarë kanë përcjellë informacionin në adresë të kolegëve të tyre. 

Oficerët e kontaktit
Siç thonë zyrtarët e policisë, në Rumani, Maqedoni dhe Turqi, ishin ngritur struktura speciale për arrestimin e të shumëkërkuarit. Një praktikë kjo, e cila nuk është zbatuar asnjëherë tjetër nga policia shqiptare për persona të kërkuar prej saj. Bëhet fjalë për disa “oficerë kontakti”, të cilët në mënyrë të vazhdueshme dhe çdo ditë raportonin në policinë shqiptare të dhënat e fundit për lëvizjet e Aldo Bares, porse merrnin informacione edhe nga Shqipëria për identifikimin e plotë të personit të kërkuar. Mesditën e të shtunës ka qenë pikërisht njëri prej këtyre oficerëve të kontaktit (me qëndrim pranë policisë turke), që i ka konfirmuar Ministrisë së Brendshme në Tiranë, se Aldo Bare, i zbuluar gati dy muaj më parë, ishte prangosur. Gjithçka ishte arritur të zbulohej pas verifikimit të lëvizjeve që kryente studentja. “Ajo nuk kishte dijeni se vëzhgohej, ndërsa ka udhëtuar disa herë nga Rumania drejt Turqisë”, thanë burimet zyrtare hetimore. Sipas tyre, gjatë kohës që agjentët verifikonin lëvizjet e shqiptares, u mësua se Aldo Bare i kishte rralluar së tepërmi lëvizjet e tij dhe kishte vendosur të qëndronte në Turqi. Në mënyrë sekrete është verifikuar dokumentacioni i studentes dhe identiteti i saj. “Mbiemri i këtij personi përkon me mbiemrin e përdorur nga Aldo Bare në pasaportat e falsifikuara që ai kishte në përdorim”, thanë burimet zyrtare hetimore. 



pengesa
Pengesa më e madhe procedurale që mund të shkaktojë vonesa në ekstradimin e Aldo Bares është pikërisht pasaporta me të cilën ai është kapur. Një situatë e tillë cilësohet nga ligji “arrestim në flagrancë” dhe ka mundësi që autoritetet turke të kërkojnë që Bare të vuajë dënimin për falsifikim dokumentesh në Turqi e më pas të ekstradohet në Shqipëri. 
operacioni
Ka qenë pikërisht përfshirja e Aldo Bares në zonën e kuqe të Interpolit ajo që ka rritur vëmendjen e policive rumune, maqedonase dhe turke për shqiptarin e shumëkërkuar. Në këtë mënyrë, pas konfirmimit të informacioneve për vendndodhjen e të kërkuarit, forcat speciale kanë organizuar aksionin për arrestimin e Aldo Bares, i cili është arrestuar, ndërsa dy shtetas turq janë ndaluar. 
informacioni
Gazetat më të mëdha turke, si dhe televizionet vendase e kanë pasqyruar lajmin për arrestimin e Aldo Bares në mënyrë të zgjeruar. Në faqet zyrtare të gazetave të përditshme, shqiptari është cilësuar si shumë i rrezikshëm, ndërsa përmendeshin akuzat për krijimin e grupeve kriminale dhe disa vrasje të ndodhura në Shqipëri në kohë të ndryshme. 


“Një i arrestuar tregoi vendstrehimin”
Mister njeriu që tradhtoi “kapon”

“Kërkimi për Aldo Baren u aktivizua pas arrestimeve të realizuara muajt e fundit në qytetin e Lushnjës”, kështu thuhet në deklaratën e Ministrisë së Brendshme në Tiranë. Nuk dihet sa e vërtetë është, por organet e policisë dhe Prokurorisë deklarojnë se njëri prej të arrestuarve ka treguar se Aldo Bare lëvizte nga Turqia në Maqedoni dhe më pas në Rumani. Nëse ky version është i vërtetë, atëherë ka qenë një njeri i organizatës së akuzuar për disa krime që ka tradhtuar Aldo Baren. Pavarësisht vërtetësisë së këtij versioni, i cili po mbulohet edhe nën ombrellën e “sekretit hetimor” nga policia, kjo e fundit deklaron se pas arrestimeve në Lushnjë ka mësuar për lëvizjet e Aldo Bares, personin me të cilin ai kishte kontakte në Rumani, si dhe faktin se i shumëkërkuari vinte në përdorim një pasaportë maqedonase me emër të falsifikuar gjatë lëvizjeve ndërkombëtarë që kryente. Por ndërsa deklarojnë se të dhënat i kanë mësuar nga njëri prej të arrestuarve, zyrtarët e policisë refuzojnë të tregojnë emrin e këtij personi. 



PROCEDURAT/Kërkesa për ekstradimin në Ministrinë e Drejtësisë
Prokuroria, sot gjurmët e gishtave nisen për Ankara

tirane-Prokuroria e Krimeve të Rënda, e cila ka hapur një dosje të re për Aldo Baren dhe katër persona të tjerë, tha se ka hartuar kërkesën për ekstradimin në Shqipëri të personit të shumëkërkuar. Të pyetur nga gazeta nëse pas arrestimit të Bares janë krahasuar gjurmët e tij të gishtave, zyrtarët e Krimeve të Rënda pohuan, se personi që njihet edhe me emrin Alfred Shkurti është identifikuar nga të dhënat që kishte shpërndarë Interpoli. “Krahasimi i gjurmëve të gishtave nuk është bërë ende, megjithatë ka të dhëna të besueshme dhe konfirmime zyrtare si i arrestuari është Aldo Bare”, kanë sqaruar më tej burimet nga institucioni i hetimeve. Ato shtuan se gjurmët e gishtave të Aldo Bares nisen sot drejt Ankarasë, me qëllim krahasimin e tyre me shenjat e personit të arrestuar mëngjesin e së shtunës, në një lagje të kryeqytetit turk, Ankara. Sipas të dhënave zyrtare, pas mbërritjes së kërkesës shqiptare për ekstradimin e Aldo Bares, drejtësia turke duhet të vendosë. “I arrestuari ekstradohet vetëm në bazë të një vendimi gjyqësor të autoriteteve turke, të cilat gjykojnë në bazë të kërkesës dhe dokumentacionit të nisur nga Tirana”, thanë zyrtarët. Sipas tyre, pritet që drejtësia turke të kthejë një përgjigje zyrtare rreth procedurës së ekstradimit brenda një afati 40-ditor pas mbërritjes së kërkesës shqiptare. Dosja me kërkesën e ekstradimit dhe akuzat e ngritura në Shqipëri ndaj Aldo Bares ka mbërritur në Ministrinë e Drejtësisë, pasi është hartuar në Prokurorinë e Krimeve të Rënda. Dokumentacioni do të përcillet më pas në rrugë zyrtare në Ministrinë e Jashtme dhe do të dërgohet në Turqi. Gjatë gjithë kësaj kohe, Aldo Bare do të qëndrojë në qelitë e policisë turke, në pritje të vendimit gjyqësor, që, nëse vendos ekstradimin, do ta kthente të shumë-kërkuarin me pranga në duar në atdheun e tij. 





Deklarata e parë e Aldo Bares para forcave speciale turke: “Në Shqipëri kam vrarë shumë serbë”

Tre agjentë sekretë ndoqën Aldo Baren
Zbulohet operacioni i vitit 2004, dështoi në minutën e fundit

Dy vjet më parë, forcat e sigurisë kanë organizuar një operacion ndërkombëtar për arrestimin e Aldo Bares, por gjithçka ka dështuar në minutat e fundit.

Lajmi është publikuar dje nga gazeta turke “Hyerriet”, e cila citoi burime të policisë vendase. Sipas deklarimeve zyrtare të policisë, dy vite më parë, agjentë sekretë ishin vendosur në ndjekje të Aldo Bares, madje kishin zbuluar edhe bazën e tij. Porse arrestimi, siç shkruan gazeta turke, ka dështuar në minutat e fundit, pasi i kërkuari ka mundur të shpëtojë. Më pas gazeta citon shqiptarin e shumëkërkuar në deklaratën e parë që ai ka bërë për policinë vendase. Aldo Bare, njeriu i shumëkërkuar në Shqipëri, në fjalët e para që u ka thënë efektivave të policisë turke është shprehur se “unë në Shqipëri kam vrarë shumë serbë”. Nuk dihet asgjë rreth kuptimit të kësaj deklarate të Aldo Bares, njohur ndryshe me emrin Alfred Shkurti. Mediat greke nuk kanë bërë asnjë koment rreth thënies së shqiptarit, porse e kanë pasqyruar atë në shkrimet e tyre, duke e vënë në thonjëza.

Si fshihej Aldo Bare
Duke iu referuar të dhënave policore, gazeta të shumta turke kanë publikuar informacione rreth arrestimit të Aldo Bares, i cilësuar prej Prokurorisë shqiptare si drejtues i Bandës së Lushnjës. Sipas gazetave turke, “njeriu i njohur me emrin Alfred Shkurti, i cili ishte me kodin e kuq të Interpolit, i akuzuar në Shqipëri për krijim bandash dhe vrasje njerëzish, u kap në Ankara nga një operacion i shpejtë i policisë i mbështetur edhe nga Forcat Speciale. Efektivat Speciale e kapen atë në lagjen ‘Batikent’ të Ankarasë”. Sipas artikujve të publikuar nga gazetat turke, “në shtëpinë ku jetonte Alfred Shkurti janë gjetur shumë pasaporta dhe letërnjoftime”. Duke iu referuar burimeve të Sigurimit në Ankara, gazetat vendase raportojnë, se Aldo Bare prej katër vjetësh jetonin në Turqi. Sipas gazetës “Hyerriet”, “në një shtëpi me Alferd Shkurtin jetonte edhe Serken Yenger dhe Borak Basoz”, këta të fundit shtetas turq. Sipas gazetës, Aldo Bare është mbajtur fillimisht në mbikëqyrje nga tre persona agjentë sekretë, që kanë verifikuar çdo veprim që kryente shqiptari. Ai, sipas mediave turke, “punonte bashkë me Serken Yenger dhe Borak Basoz në një firmë për tregtimin e ilaçeve”. Dy shtetasit turq, sipas mediave vendase, akuzohen për strehimin e Alfred Shkurtit. 

Arrestimi
Mediat turke kanë bërë komente të ndryshme rreth arrestimit të shqiptarit, duke e krahasuar Aldo Baren me Abdulla Ocalanin. Më tej, gazetat e Ankarasë citojnë policinë vendase, e cila ka deklaruar se Alfred Shkurti do të ekstradohet në Shqipëri. “Por më parë ai do të dalë para një gjykate turke dhe pasi të kryejë dënimin për krimet që ka bërë në Turqi ai do të ekstradohet në Shqipëri”, vijon deklarata e policisë së Ankarasë. Sipas të dhënave zyrtare nga Turqia, veç shumë dokumenteve të identitetit, Aldo Bare mbante me vete në momentin e arrestimit edhe një shumë prej 7550 eurosh, ndërsa gjatë operacionit janë sekuestruar edhe 850 dollarë amerikanë që zotëroheshin nga personi i shumëkërkuar. Duke dhënë përshkrime për mënyrën e arrestimit, mediat turke kanë shkruar dje se në kohën kur policia ka hyrë në banesën e Aldo Bares, ai ishte i veshur me rroba gjumi, konkretisht me kanotiere. 



Avokati: S’kam njofim zyrtar

TIRANE - Ndonëse gazetat dhe televizionet kanë renditur si lajm të parë arrestimin e kapos së “Bandës së Lushnjës” Aldo Bare, avokati që e ka përfaqësuar atë në gjykatën shqiptare, Vladimir Meçe, ka pohuar dje për gazetën “Panorama” se, “ende nuk është njoftuar zyrtarisht për arrestimin e tij. “Kam tentuar disa herë të lidhem me prokurorin e çështjes për të marrë ndonjë informacion më shumë, por ka qenë e pamundur”, tha dje avokati. Sipas Meçes, policia ka paraqitur një foto për identifikimin e tij, ndërkohë që pamjet që janë shfaqur në televizionet turke kanë treguar një person me një pamje tjetër. “Ka ngjashmëri mes dy fotove, por ka edhe shumë dallime”, ka pohuar Meçe. Sipas tij, nga ana e policisë nuk është dhënë ndonjë detaj ose ndonjë provë tjetër për të verifikuar nëse personi i arrestuar është vërtetë “i shumëkërkuari i Bandës së Lushnjës”. “Në botë ekzistojnë edhe persona të ngjashëm, kështu që ngjashmëria nuk është ndonjë mjet identifikues ligjor”, tha Meçe. Ai ka pohuar se ishte njohur nga lajmet e trajtuara në media, por me aq sa ka dëgjuar edhe nga deklarata e ministrit të Brendshëm, Sokol Olldashi, ai deklaroi se shtetasi kishte dokumente të tjera identifikimi. “Nuk di, - ka pohuar Meçe, - nëse personi i arrestuar është vërtet Alfred Shkurti apo ndonjë person tjetër. Avokati Meçe tha se edhe familja e të pandehurit, e cila e kishte autorizuar atë për ta përfaqësuar në gjykatë, nuk e ka kontaktuar pas lajmit për arrestimin e tij.



Karavasta, pas telefonatës policia gjen dy kufoma

LUSHNJE -Një telefonatë e mbërritur në komisariatin e Lushnjës, ka sjellë zbulimin e dy kufomave në Lagunën e Karavastasë. Persona ende të paidentifikuar kanë lajmëruar në policinë e qytetit se dy kufoma gjendeshin pranë Lagunës së Karavastasë. Menjëherë forcat e policisë janë drejtuar në vendin e ngjarjes, dhe mbrëmë rreth orës 22:40 kanë gjetur dy trupat e masakruar. Lajmi është bërë publik nga drejtuesit e Ministrisë së Brendshme, të cilët nuk kanë preferuar të japin hollësi në lidhje me rrethanat, motivet, apo autorët e krimit. Kjo zonë është e njohur si një prej sarajeve të Aldo Bares, arresti i të cilit i realizuar në Turqi dy ditë më parë, ka bërë mjaft bujë. Megjithatë, zyrtarisht policia deklaroi se viktimat mund të jenë edhe persona të implikuar në trafiqe dhe që janë hedhur në Lushnjë për të humbur gjurmët, pasi janë vrarë diku tjetër. Sipas burimeve zyrtare policore, bëhet fjalë për trupat e personave të vrarë dhe të hedhur në një gropë. Kufomat janë gjetur pas një informacioni të mbërritur në polici nga persona ende të paidentifikuar, porse mendohet se ata kanë dijeni për krimin ose kanë qenë kalimtarë të rastit në zonën ku preheshin viktimat e vrasjes. Ngjarja, e cila ka ndodhur në Lagunën e Karavastasë, nuk është konfirmuar nga shefi i komisariatit të Lushnjës, i cili pohoi se nuk kishte dhënë asnjë informacion zyrtar për gjetjen e trupave pa jetë në zonë. Por vetëm pak kohë më pas, zëvendësministri i Brendshëm, Gjergj Lezhja, i pyetur nga gazeta “Panorama”, konfirmoi se dy trupa të pajetë ishin gjetur në zonën e Karavastasë dhe se policia po kryente hetime intensive rreth ngjarjes. Sipas zyrtarëve të Ministrisë së Brendshme, menjëherë në vendin ku janë gjetur kufomat, kanë mbërritur hetuesit e Drejtorisë Kundër Akteve Terroriste dhe Krimeve të Hapura. Ata kanë bllokuar të gjitha provat e vendit të ngjarjes dhe rreth mesnatës kanë realizuar transportimin e trupave për në Institutin e Mjekësisë Ligjore për ekspertiza dhe verifikime të mëtejshme shkencore. 



panorama

----------


## Alda1

A nuk ju duket Alda Bare një lloj "Robin Hudi" shqiptar. Eshtë me të vërtetë e çuditshme, që nga një oficer special i policisë të kthehet në një nga njerëzit më të kërkuar për krime. Mënyra se si ai ka vepruar që në fillim të bëjnë të kuptosh që ai ka vepruar me një strategji të caktuar. Tamam si nëpër filmat me mafia. Po të bëhej një shqiptar, një mafioz kaq i sofistikuar këtë nuk ia merrte mendja asnjë njeriu. Ashtu siç ndodh rëndom nëpër filma, një mafioz me disa identitete, me disa pashaporta dhe kombësi të ndryshme, që pasi mbarojnë misionet e tyre heroike nisen drejt Meksikës. Aldo Bares nuk i ndodhi kjo gjë. Nuk e arriti pikën që të largohej. Ai u kap nga policia dhe ndodhet tashmë në pranga. Në fakt ishte puna e policisë turke, që kapi superbosin e heroinës, të akuzuar për vrasje dhe trafik droge, se kjo plicia e jonë nuk para e ka qejf ndëshkimin e krimit. Policia e më tej shteti sespse kanë shumë miqësi me kriminelët. Puna tani ështëse vërtet u kap Aldo Bare, nga policia turke, po mund të ndodh të lirohet nga kjo jona, siç ndodhi që nga 25 vjet që u dënua nga gjykata Shkallës së Parë e Elbasanit, gjykata e Apelit e Durrësit e reduktoi në 7 vjet. Nga një mal me akuza u dënua vetëm për falsifikim dokumentash. Kështu ndodh në gjithë botën në fakt me këta loj bosash. Por të shpresojmë që të mos ndodhë kështu këtë rradhë.

----------


## Brari

Emri dhe fotografia e Denada Kodrës është shpërndarë në të gjitha pikat kufitare. Ligjërisht është pronarja e Lagunës 

Policia shpall në kërkim të dashurën e Aldo Bares

shekulli

Lindita Çela

LUSHNJE- Pas arrestimit të Aldo Bares në Ankara të Turqisë, policia shqiptare shpall në kërkim edhe të dashurën e tij, Denada Kodra. Burime nga policia pohojnë për Shekullin se kanë siguruar një çertifikatë martese të Denada dhe Mikel Kodrës, emër të cilin Aldo Bare ka përdorur gjatë udhëtimeve të tij në Shqipëri dhe Maqedoni. Menjëherë pasi kanë marrë në dorë çertifikatën, drejtuesit e policisë i kanë dërguar të gjitha pikave të kalimit kufitar emrin dhe fotografinë e Denada Kodrës për ndalimin e saj, në rast se kthehet në Shqipëri. Burimet e mësipërme thonë se ende nuk ka dalë një fletë- arresti për Denada Kodrën, por dëshmia e saj pritet të hedhë dritë mbi aktivitetin e kriminal të një prej bandave më të rrezikshme në vend. Megjithëse vajza nuk është e njohur në qytetin e Lushnjes, për personat që kanë hetuar mbi Aldo Baren, ekzistojnë shumë prova që vërtetojnë se ajo është e dashura e tij prej kohësh. Nga hetimet e kryera prej policisë ka dalë në skenë edhe fakti që kjo vajzë ka ndihmuar Alfred Shkurtin jo vetëm në transferimin e pronësisë, por edhe në menaxhimin e pronave. Ky fakt është pohuar përveç prej policisë edhe nga peshkatarë të Lagunës, të cilët në dhjetor të vitit të kaluar janë prezantuar me pronaren e re të kompleksit. 
***
Në ditët e para të dhjetorit, peshkatarët janë çuditur kur në zonën e lagunës, e njohur kjo si pronë e Aldo Bares dhe ku rrallë mbërrinin vizitorë, ka shkelur këmba e një bjondeje nën shoqërinë e dy meshkujve, të cilët nuk kanë zbritur nga makina tip fuoristradë. Ka qenë pikërisht ish- administratori i ndërmarrjes së peshkimit, Tahir Zela, ai që i ka prezantuar peshkatarët me pronaren e tyre të re, Denada Kodra. Që prej asaj dite, pronarja e re nga Shijaku është parë vetëm dy herë të tjera tek Laguna e Karavastasë. Peshkatarët thonë se askush nuk u ka dhënë sqarime në lidhjen me këtë ndryshim të pronësisë, por me ardhjen e pronares së re, gjërat filluan të ndryshojnë për mirë në lagunë. Sipas peshkatarëve, nuk kishte më njerëz që kontrollonim me armë zonën dhe që i terrorizonin duke i kërcënuar çdo ditë me pushimin nga puna. Ndërkohë, punëtorët nën zë flasin edhe për ish- pronarin e mëparshëm të Lagunës. Ata thonë të bindur se që nga viti 1999 e deri në dhjetor të vitit të kaluar ai ka qenë Aldo Bare. Në vitin 1999 ka qenë pikërisht Tahir Zela, me profesion specialist i peshkut, ai që na prezantoi ne, 90 punëtorëve të ndërmarrjes së peshkimit, pronarin e asaj kohe, Alfred Shkurtin,- thotë nën zë njëri prej punonjësve të Lagunës. 
Privatizimi
Laguna e Karavastasë, e njohur në të gjithë Shqipërinë për rendimentin e lartë të peshkut, ka qenë një ndërmarrje shtetërore, e cila është privatizuar në vitet e para të demokracisë. Pronarët e rinj të Lagunës bëhen 90 ish- punëtorët e ndërmarrjes së peshkimit, Lushnje. Me vendim të gjykatës së Shkallës së Parë në Tiranë nr 5531 regjistrohet edhe shoqëria tregtare Peshkatarët e Karavastasë, menaxhimi i së cilës bëhet nga Tahir Zeneli. Ndërkohë, në mars të vitit 1999, kjo shoqëri fillon te ketë disa probleme. Nën presionin e Alfred Shkurtit, më 10 mars 1999, peshkatarët vendosin që tia shesin atij pronën e tyre. Pikërisht në këtë kohë peshkatarët njihen me pronarët e rinj të ndërmarrjes. Ndërkohë, 10 ditë më vonë, ndërmarrja regjistrohet po në gjykatën e Tiranës nën emrin e shoqërisë Xhulio Dani . Sipas këtij vendimi, rezulton se nën pronësinë e kësaj shoqërie të jenë 9495 metra katrorë në lagunën e Karavastasë dhe vlerësuar me 4.557.600 lekë. Referuar këtij viti nuk është kjo prona e vetme që administron kjo shoqëri. Po me vendim të Gjykatës së Shkallës së Parë, Tiranë, shoqërisë i njihet e drejta e veprimtarisë së lojërave të fatit, Bingo në qytetin e Lushnjes, e cila menaxhohet nga Flamur Baxhiu. E ndërsa zyrtarisht thuhet se shoqëria Xhulio Dani sh.p.k ka blerë ndërmarjen e peshkimit në lagunën e Karavastasë, burime të policisë bëjnë me dije se shumica e aksionerëve të ndërmarrjes janë kërcënuar nga njerëzit e Aldo Bares. Sipas hetimeve, ka rezultuar se peshkatarët të shpallur pronarë në vitin 1994, janë detyruar me dhunë për të pranuar pronarët e rinj, ndërkohë që një pjesë e mirë e tyre nuk janë paguar as edhe një qindarkë për pronën e tyre. 

NJOHJA 

Historia e dashurisë së Aldo Bares 

LUSHNJE- Të dhënat zyrtare të policisë shqiptare për Denada Kodrën janë të pakta, për faktin se pjesën më të mëdha të kohës ajo e kalon jashtë Shqipërisë. Aktualisht, vajza e re jeton në Rumani, ku edhe ndjek studimet në degën e jurisprudencës. Por nuk janë të rralla rastet kur ajo vjen në Shqipëri, qoftë në qytetin e saj të lindjes, Shijak, apo edhe në Lushnje, ku mbikëqyrte mbarëvajtjen e ndërmarrjes së peshkimit në Lagunën e Karavastasë. Bazuar në të dhënat operative, policia shqiptare nuk ka asnjë pikë dyshimi se pikërisht vajza nga Shijaku është e dashura e Aldo Bares. Madje, sipas policisë, përdorimi i emrit Mikel Kodra nuk është i rastësishëm nga ana e Aldo Bares. Njohjet e Denadës me Aldon duket se janë shumë më të vjetra se sa fillimi i një historie dashurie ndërmjet tyre. Nëna e Denadës është me origjinë nga Lushnja dhe ajo është njohur me  të fortin e qytetit që kur ka qënë fëmijë. Edhe vetë peshkatarët nuk kanë shumë të dhëna në lidhje me pronaren e tyre, por ata thonë se gjithmonë e kanë parë nën shoqërinë e makinave tepër luksoze dhe njerëzve të veshur shumë mirë. Sipas peshkatarëve Denada Kodra është dukur në Lagunë vetëm dy herë gjatë vitit të kaluar. Ka qënë pikërisht ditët e para të dhjetorit atëherë kur ajo është prezantuar me peshkatarët e lagunës si pronarja e re e ndërmarrjes. Më pas është rikthyer në mes të muajit dhjetor, ku edhe ka bërë ndryshime në stafin e drejtimit të ndërmarrjes së peshkimit. Kështu Denada ka emëruar si drejtor të ndërmarjes Pirro Kiçin, i cili menaxhon aktualisht të gjithë aktivitetin tregtar të ndërmarrjes së peshkimit në lagunën e Karavastasë. 

HETIMET 

Dyshimi, Laguna edhe për trafik droge 

LUSHNJE- Peshkimi nuk ka qenë qëllimi i vetëm që Aldo Bare ka privatizuar lagunën e Karavastasë. Të paktën, kështu thotë shefi i komisariatit të Lushnjes, Bujar Hoxha. Sipas tij, pas goditjes së parë të bandës ka patur një bum denoncimesh nga qytetarët për veprimtarinë kriminale të Aldo Bares. Bëhet fjalë për shndërrimin e Lagunës në një varreze ku thuhet se dergjen eshtrat e njerëzve të humbur pa nam dhe nishan. Megjithëse gjithçka është nën hetim e sipër, policia dyshon se Laguna e Karavastasë mund të jetë përdorur edhe për trafik droge. Fakti që prej vitesh zona ka qenë jashtë kontrollit të shtetit, por të bandës kriminale lë të kuptosh që pikërisht aty ka qenë mbretëria e Aldo Bares dhe se Laguna është përdorur për të gjitha akuzat që rëndojnë mbi këtë bandë, si trafiku i drogës dhe ai i qënieve njerëzore,-të thonë në policinë e Lushnjes. Por shefi i komisariatit, Bujar Hoxha, tregohet i rezervuar duke thënë se gjithçka është në hetim e sipër. Ajo që mund tju them është fakti se mbi këtë bandë nuk rëndojnë vetëm ato akuza me të cilat ajo po përballet tashmë me drejtësinë,-thotë Bujar Hoxha. Pas goditjes që ka marrë banda, në komisariatin e Lushnjes kanë mbërritur denoncime se në të gjithë zonën e lagunës ushtrohej dhunë mbi fshatarët nga njerëz të armatosur.




28/03/2006
KATEGORIA: Kronike nga rrethet

----------


## Brari

Rexhep Zeneli, peshkatar në Lagunë rrëfen terrorin që përjetonin të gjithë, në kohën e mbretërimit të bandës 

“Si na e rrëmbeu Lagunën Aldo Bare” 

Zeneli: Privatizuam ndërmarrjen por na e mori Alfred Shkurti. Zona ruhej natën nga persona të armatosur 

Lindita Çela

LUSHNJE- Ka mbi 18 vjet që mban frymën gjallë me peshkun që kap në lagunën e Karavastasë. 
Ka filluar punë në ndërmarjen e Peshkimit që në vitin 1989 e ka mundur të qëndrojë aty edhe gjatë “mbretërimit” të Aldo Bares. Rexhep Zeneli është një ndër 90 peshkatarët, të cilët u përfshinë në privatizimin e ndërmarrjes së peshkimit, ndërkohë që sot e kësaj dite është ende punëtor me mëditje. Del për peshkim pa zbardhur dita dhe vetëm mbrëmja e zë në shtëpi. Një stërmundim i vërtetë vetëm për 30 mijë lekë në muaj dhe kjo në ditët me fat të peshkimit. Për gazetën “Shekulli”, Rexhep Zeneli rrëfen sesi Laguna kaloi në pronësi të Aldo Bares dhe se tre muaj më parë ata janë njohur me pronaren e re, Denada Kodrën.
Z. Rexhep, prej sa kohësh punoni në këtë ndërmarje?
Që në vitin 1989 kam vënë këmbë për herë të parë në këtë ndërmarrje. Atëherë ishte shtetërore dhe për pjesën më të madhe të banorëve të këtyre fshatrave, peshkimi ishte zanati i vetëm dhe mundësia më e mirë për punësim. Dhe prej asaj kohe punoj këtu. 
Domethënë ju keni qënë aksioner i kësaj ndërmarrjeje kur u privatizua në vitin 1994?
Po. Por jo vetëm unë. Ishim mbi 90 punëtorë që privatizuam ndërmarrjen dhe nxirrnim bukën e gojës me këtë zanat derisa një ditë na u tha se kjo nuk ishte prona jonë. Megjithatë sot në këtë ndërmarrje nuk kanë mbetur as gjysma e atyre njerëzve që ishin në vitin 1994. 
Po pse janë larguar punonjësit e tjerë?
Shumica janë pushuar nga puna, qoftë dhe me pretekstin më të vogël, siç ishte ai i marrjes së peshkut pa biletë. Punonim gjithë ditën dhe një herë në tre ditë na linin të merrnim një kile peshk me biletë. Në rast se kundërshtonim, na kërcënonim duke na thënë se edhe mund të iknim nga puna. 
Po ju ishit dakord që ta shisnit ndërmarrjen?
Jo. Por askush nuk na pyeti. Më ‘99 më duket ish- drejtori ynë, Tahir Zela, erdhi dhe na tha se kush ishte pronari i ri, pra Alfred Shkurtin. Vetëm më vonë e morëm vesh tamam se kush ishte, por askush nuk guxonte të fliste. Gjithë zona ruhej me armë, madje ne natën nuk na lejohej të vinim këtu, përveç rojeve që ishin persona shumë të besuar. Por prej ca muajsh, gjërat kanë ndryshuar. Ne nuk punojmë më në atë terror që ishte.
Po ju e keni parë ndonjëherë pronarin tuaj?
Jo. Nuk ka ardhur asnjëherë këtej. Për ndërmarrjen kujdeseshin njerëz të tjerë, por ne njihnim vetëm Tahirin, i cili ishte specialist peshku, tjetër nuk njihnim . 
Pse ruhej me roje të armatosur laguna dhe kush ishin këta persona? 
Unë me emra nuk i mbaj mend, sepse nuk flisja me ta. Shihja hallin tim, sepse qoftë dhe për fjalën më të vogël ikje nga puna. Pastaj nuk më pëlqente të merresha me ta. Di që kapo i tyre ishte njëri që e thërrisnin Çim Boriçi, por ishin të shumtë dhe nuk ia mbaj mend emrat. Ishin ata që dilnin natën në det dhe kontrollonin zonën që askush të mos gjuante peshk. Madje di që i merrnin rrjetën e peshkimit fshatarëve. Që nga viti 1999, askush nga fshatarët përreth nuk guxonte të dilte ne det për të gjuajtur megjithëse për pjesën më të madhe të kësaj zone peshku është e vetmja mënyrë për të mbijetuar. 
Po pse gjërat kanë ndryshuar kohët e fundit?
Në fillim të dhjetorit, erdhi Tahir Zela dhe na prezantoi një pronare të re. Ishte një vajze bjonde. Nën drejtimin e saj nuk ka më njerëz që na mbajnë nën presion duke na kërkcënuar o të mbyllim gojën ose të iknim nga puna. 
Po sa peshk kapet në ditë këtu?
Nuk di se ç’të them. Varet nga sezoni. Tani nuk ka shumë, por kur është sezoni mund të arrijë edhe 800 ton në ditë, them për të gjithë peshkatarët. Ne nuk kemi rrogë fikse. Për çdo kile peshk të kapur ne paguhemi 10 për qind dhe këtu peshku merret me 200 lekë të reja. Mua në kohën e mirë të zezonit nuk më shkon rroga më shumë se 30 mijë lekë.



28/03/2006

----------


## Brari

Rexhep Zeneli, peshkatar në Lagunë rrëfen terrorin që përjetonin të gjithë, në kohën e mbretërimit të bandës 

“Si na e rrëmbeu Lagunën Aldo Bare” 

Zeneli: Privatizuam ndërmarrjen por na e mori Alfred Shkurti. Zona ruhej natën nga persona të armatosur 

Lindita Çela

LUSHNJE- Ka mbi 18 vjet që mban frymën gjallë me peshkun që kap në lagunën e Karavastasë. 
Ka filluar punë në ndërmarjen e Peshkimit që në vitin 1989 e ka mundur të qëndrojë aty edhe gjatë “mbretërimit” të Aldo Bares. Rexhep Zeneli është një ndër 90 peshkatarët, të cilët u përfshinë në privatizimin e ndërmarrjes së peshkimit, ndërkohë që sot e kësaj dite është ende punëtor me mëditje. Del për peshkim pa zbardhur dita dhe vetëm mbrëmja e zë në shtëpi. Një stërmundim i vërtetë vetëm për 30 mijë lekë në muaj dhe kjo në ditët me fat të peshkimit. Për gazetën “Shekulli”, Rexhep Zeneli rrëfen sesi Laguna kaloi në pronësi të Aldo Bares dhe se tre muaj më parë ata janë njohur me pronaren e re, Denada Kodrën.
Z. Rexhep, prej sa kohësh punoni në këtë ndërmarje?
Që në vitin 1989 kam vënë këmbë për herë të parë në këtë ndërmarrje. Atëherë ishte shtetërore dhe për pjesën më të madhe të banorëve të këtyre fshatrave, peshkimi ishte zanati i vetëm dhe mundësia më e mirë për punësim. Dhe prej asaj kohe punoj këtu. 
Domethënë ju keni qënë aksioner i kësaj ndërmarrjeje kur u privatizua në vitin 1994?
Po. Por jo vetëm unë. Ishim mbi 90 punëtorë që privatizuam ndërmarrjen dhe nxirrnim bukën e gojës me këtë zanat derisa një ditë na u tha se kjo nuk ishte prona jonë. Megjithatë sot në këtë ndërmarrje nuk kanë mbetur as gjysma e atyre njerëzve që ishin në vitin 1994. 
Po pse janë larguar punonjësit e tjerë?
Shumica janë pushuar nga puna, qoftë dhe me pretekstin më të vogël, siç ishte ai i marrjes së peshkut pa biletë. Punonim gjithë ditën dhe një herë në tre ditë na linin të merrnim një kile peshk me biletë. Në rast se kundërshtonim, na kërcënonim duke na thënë se edhe mund të iknim nga puna. 
Po ju ishit dakord që ta shisnit ndërmarrjen?
Jo. Por askush nuk na pyeti. Më ‘99 më duket ish- drejtori ynë, Tahir Zela, erdhi dhe na tha se kush ishte pronari i ri, pra Alfred Shkurtin. Vetëm më vonë e morëm vesh tamam se kush ishte, por askush nuk guxonte të fliste. Gjithë zona ruhej me armë, madje ne natën nuk na lejohej të vinim këtu, përveç rojeve që ishin persona shumë të besuar. Por prej ca muajsh, gjërat kanë ndryshuar. Ne nuk punojmë më në atë terror që ishte.
Po ju e keni parë ndonjëherë pronarin tuaj?
Jo. Nuk ka ardhur asnjëherë këtej. Për ndërmarrjen kujdeseshin njerëz të tjerë, por ne njihnim vetëm Tahirin, i cili ishte specialist peshku, tjetër nuk njihnim . 
Pse ruhej me roje të armatosur laguna dhe kush ishin këta persona? 
Unë me emra nuk i mbaj mend, sepse nuk flisja me ta. Shihja hallin tim, sepse qoftë dhe për fjalën më të vogël ikje nga puna. Pastaj nuk më pëlqente të merresha me ta. Di që kapo i tyre ishte njëri që e thërrisnin Çim Boriçi, por ishin të shumtë dhe nuk ia mbaj mend emrat. Ishin ata që dilnin natën në det dhe kontrollonin zonën që askush të mos gjuante peshk. Madje di që i merrnin rrjetën e peshkimit fshatarëve. Që nga viti 1999, askush nga fshatarët përreth nuk guxonte të dilte ne det për të gjuajtur megjithëse për pjesën më të madhe të kësaj zone peshku është e vetmja mënyrë për të mbijetuar. 
Po pse gjërat kanë ndryshuar kohët e fundit?
Në fillim të dhjetorit, erdhi Tahir Zela dhe na prezantoi një pronare të re. Ishte një vajze bjonde. Nën drejtimin e saj nuk ka më njerëz që na mbajnë nën presion duke na kërkcënuar o të mbyllim gojën ose të iknim nga puna. 
Po sa peshk kapet në ditë këtu?
Nuk di se ç’të them. Varet nga sezoni. Tani nuk ka shumë, por kur është sezoni mund të arrijë edhe 800 ton në ditë, them për të gjithë peshkatarët. Ne nuk kemi rrogë fikse. Për çdo kile peshk të kapur ne paguhemi 10 për qind dhe këtu peshku merret me 200 lekë të reja. Mua në kohën e mirë të zezonit nuk më shkon rroga më shumë se 30 mijë lekë.



28/03/2006
shekulli

----------


## Brari

kush eshte veriorlindor?
ajo bjondja?


panorama

banda e lushnjes 
hetimi 

“PO EKSTRADIMIT”, Gjykata turke lë në qeli kreun e "Bandës së Lushnjës". Detajet e transferimit në Shqipëri


"Duam të dëshmojmë për Aldo Baren"

Policia: Persona të dëmtuar po paraqiten për të treguar krimet




Enigmat e disa krimeve të ndodhura në vitet 1997 e më pas, pritet të zbulohen pas prangosjes së kreut të "Bandës së Lushnjës" në kryeqytetin e Turqisë. 

Zyrtarë të Ministrisë së Brendshme dhe Prokurorisë kanë pretenduar dje se, pas arrestimit të personit të shumëkërkuar, disa qytetarë janë treguar të gatshëm të dëshmojnë rreth krimeve, që dyshohet se kanë për autorë anëtarët e "Bandës së Lushnjës". Duke u justifikuar me sekretin hetimor, zyrtarët e organeve të rendit nuk kanë deklaruar numrin e personave, që duan të dëshmojnë dhe as natyrën e krimeve për të cilat bëhet fjalë. Porse në rrugë zyrtare, burimet në Ministrinë e Brendshme dhe Prokurori, thonë se tashmë hetuesit kanë filluar të administrojnë dëshmitë e personave të paraqitur në organet policore pas arrestimit të Aldo Bares në Turqi, i njohur ndryshe me emrin Alfred Shkurti. Ndryshe nga deklaratat e policisë, Prokuroria tha se dëshmitarët kanë dyshime rreth anëtarëve të "Bandës së Lushnjës", porse kjo nuk duhet kuptuar sikur krimet janë kryer vërtet prej këtyre personave. "Ne do të marrim deklarimet e këtyre dëshmitarëve të shfaqur së fundi dhe do t'i verifikojmë ato", kanë pohuar burimet e akuzës, duke mos dashur të flasin për autorët e veprave penale pa pasur provat në dosje. Në vijim të deklaratave të saj, policia tha se shumë prej atyre personave që po kërkojnë të dëshmojnë, janë shtetas të dëmtuar nga veprimtaria e "Bandës së Lushnjës" dhe anëtarëve të saj, të cilët më parë kanë pasur frikë të flasin për krimet e ndodhura. Dëshmitarët që kërkojnë të flasin pas arrestimit në Turqi të Aldo Bares, mësohet se pretendojnë të kenë dijeni për krime të panjohura më parë nga policia. Në vijim të këtyre denoncimeve, persona anonimë kanë denoncuar në polici gjetjen e dy kufomave pranë lagunës së Karavastasë. 

Gjyqi në Turqi
Mediat turke kanë publikuar dje lajme, sipas të cilave, gjykata vendase zhvilloi seancën e parë gjyqësore ndaj shqiptarit të shumëkërkuar, Aldo Bare. Sipas gazetave të Ankarasë, në seancën e parë gjyqësore (zhvilluar pasditen e së dielës) personazhi që pretendohet të jetë Aldo Bare, ka thënë se ishte një shtetas maqedonas dhe se emri i tij ishte Mikel Kodra. Ndërkaq mësohet se në seancën e parë gjyqësore, gjykata turke ka vendosur masën e sigurimit ndaj Aldo Bares, pas arrestimit të tij në flagrancë me dokumente të falsifikuara. Ndërkaq burimet e Prokurorisë e policisë në Tiranë, thonë se pasaportat që kishte në përdorim Aldo Bare i kishin të gjithë elementët e sigurisë dhe i vetmi problem i tyre ishte identiteti i përdoruesit, që është i falsifikuar. Veç faktit se Aldo Bare akuzohet për falsifikim dokumentesh në Turqi, ekstradimi i tij në vendlindje mund të pengohet prej faktit se kreu i "Bandës së Lushnjës", është i kërkuar edhe në Itali, siç thuhet për trafikim të lëndëve narkotike. Por pengesa kryesore për ekstradimin e Aldo Bares, mendohet të jetë pikërisht mungesa e gjurmëve të gishtave. Burime të besueshme në Prokurori kanë pohuar dje se, në dosjen penale të Aldo Bares nuk ndodhen gjurmët e gishtave të tij, çka mund të vështirësojë së tepërmi identifikimin shkencor të personit të kërkuar me atë që është kapur në Ankara mëngjesin e së shtunës javën që shkoi.

Ekstradimi
Mëngjesin e sotëm, rreth orës 08:00 në Ministrinë e Drejtësisë mbërrin kërkesa shqiptare për ekstradimin e Aldo Bares. Dokumenti i parë, i cili niset nga Tirana drejt Ankarasë, përmban emrin e të akuzuarit, si dhe akuzat e ngritura ndaj tij, duke i përmendur ato në mënyrë telegrafike. Ngjitur me secilën prej akuzave, policia dhe Prokuroria shqiptare sqarojnë përkatësisht nëse akuza është në hetim, në proces gjykimi, apo me vendim gjykate është provuar. Kjo dosje, me këtë përmbajtje niset drejt Turqisë këto ditë. Brenda 40 ditëve, gjykata turke vendos bazuar në këtë dokumentacion. Nëse togat e zeza në Turqi, nuk binden me dokumentin e parë, atëherë Prokuroria shqiptare duhet të fotokopjojë dosjen me provat kundër Aldo Bares, dhe t'i dërgojë ato në Turqi për të përsëritur kërkesën e ekstradimit, kësaj radhe bashkë me provat që rëndojnë mbi Aldo Baren. t.s



Gjurmet
Policia dhe Prokuroria shqiptare nuk i kanë gjurmët e gishtave të Aldo Bares. Ky i fundit nuk është shoqëruar kurrë në polici, ku zakonisht merren gjurmët e gishtave, ndërsa është zhdukur pa gjurmë, pasi në qytetin e Lushnjës është vrarë shtetasi Artur Daja. 

Denoncimet 
Zyrtarë të policisë së Lushnjës kanë pohuar se ditët e fundit po marrin telefonata nga qytetarë të shumtë të zonës, të cilët tregojnë për krime të ndodhura në vitet 1997-2000 dhe për autorësinë e tyre akuzojnë anëtarët e "Bandës së Lushnjës".



I pandehuri Artan Avdiu, tregon "varret" e kufomave në lagunë
Dy anëtarë të bandës, me pranga dërgohen në Karavasta

LUSHNJE -Të dhënat e përhapura në policinë e Lushnjës për kufoma njerëzish në zonën e lagunës së Karavastasë, kanë çuar dje në këtë zonë me pranga në duar dy prej anëtarëve të arrestuar të "Bandës së Lushnjës". Lajmi është konfirmuar nga burimet lokale të policisë, por edhe nga banorë të zonës, të cilët thanë se ditën e djeshme, forca të shumta të policisë janë shfaqur duke bërë kërkime në lagunë, në shoqërinë e dy personave me pranga në duar mes të cilëve i pandehuri Artan Avdiu. Sipas të dhënave zyrtare, operacioni i kërkimit të kufomave është zhvilluar nga të paktën 20 hetues specialë të mbërritur në Lushnjë nga Tirana. Sipas burimeve, dy personat me pranga në duar janë anëtarë të bandës, të cilët janë përdorur gjatë kërkimeve të policisë për të treguar vendet, ku ishin hedhur kufomat, si dhe zonat ku ishin fshehur armët. "Ata kanë qenë dhe rrëfyesit e vendeve të dyshuara si varre të njerëzve të zhdukur më 1997- 1998", thanë burimet zyrtare. Policia ka kërkuar fillimisht në hyrje të lagunës, përballë një lokali në anën e majtë të rrugës hyrëse, për edhe në brendësi të plazhit, afër një hidrovori. Sipas një dëshmitari nga makinat e policisë kanë zbritur në afërsi të ndërtesës së hidrovorit dhjetëra policë specialë. "Ata kishin me vete dhe dy të prangosur", rrëfen dëshmitari. Sipas tij, personat me pranga në duar tregonin dhe vendet, ku duhej të gërmonte policia. Në dy zona pati dyshime të forta sepse, sipas anëtarëve të bandës, aty ishin hedhur dy trupa të vrarë dhe ishin varrosur, por pasi kërkuan dhe u hapën gropat nuk rezultoi asgjë. Ditën e djeshme, kryepolici Bajram Ibraj u takua me policinë e Lushnjës, duke kërkuar vazhdimin e operacioneve. k.l



Dyshimet
Policia tha se pavarësisht faktit se i kishte çuar anëtarët e bandës në zonën, ku dyshohet se janë fshehur armë e kufoma, të arrestuarit janë treguar dinakë. Ata kanë qenë kontradiktorë në vendet që tregonin, duke i kërkuar policisë të gërmonte në kërkim të trupave që dyshohet se u përkasin personave të zhdukur nëntë vite më parë. "Anëtarët e bandës që u përdorën si karrem në këtë rast, nuk ishin konkretë", thanë policët. 
Arsenali
Gjatë aksioneve të realizuara ditët e fundit në lagunën e Karavastasë, policia ka rënë në gjurmët e një automatiku, nëntë granatave dhe 20 ndezësve. Arsenali ka qenë i fshehur në një tunel anës rrugës kryesore, që të çon në fshatin Kryekuq në komunën Rremas. Pasi kanë pasur informacione se në këtë tunel mund të kishte armë dhe njerëz të vrarë dhe hedhur në brendësi të tij, policia ka rrethuar gjatë natës së shkuar gjithë terrenin në afërsi të tuneleve. 


panorama

Po hapen petët e lakrorit, zotërinj të krimit


Ylli PANGO


Më lejoni fillimisht të vë në dukje diçka lidhur me situatën në Parlament krijuar prej jush. Më lejoni me këtë rast të nderuar zotërinj deputetë ta ngre pak nivelin. Këtu mes jush dhe mes nesh ka pasur dhe ka dramaturgë, regjisorë, shkrimtarë, artistë. Kjo që po ndodh tani është një absurd që më kujton Beketin dhe veprën e tij "Në pritje të Godosë". Në një nga skenat Vladimiri (Ed Rama) dhe Estragoni (ju grupi parlamentar i PS) bëheni gati të niseni për diku, pas pritjes së gjatë të Godosë.

-Ikim, pyet Estragoni. D.m.th. ju.

-Ikim, përgjigjet Vladimiri. Dhe rrini sërish në vend. Ju rikujtoj, Vladimiri është Edi. E kështu deri në zgjedhjet lokale.

Tani dua t'u flas për diçka që ka vlerë për ju, për ne, për të gjithë shqiptarët. Të nderuar deputetë. Në këtë sallë ka mjaft ish-ministra, ish-zv/ministra a ish-drejtorë policie nga pozita e opozita. Nuk besoj të mos ju ketë rënë në sy zotërinj ç'po ndodh këto ditë. Dola këtu për të vënë në dukje edhe në Parlament edhe para zgjedhësve tanë, atë që po ndodh me disa nga bandat më të njohura e që kanë vepruar më lirisht në dritë të diellit në qytetet tona kryesore gjatë pushtetit tuaj. Ne si pozitë po i komentojmë këto. Nuk e di ju.

Policia po punon mirë zotërinj, dhe mendoj se ajo duhet përshëndetur. Ajo ndjehet e liruar nga duart edhe sepse e njeh mirë shprehjen: "Policia punon, por duhet vullneti politik". Besoj se, duket të nderuar zotërinj, se ky vullnet tani është i plotë. Policia njeh edhe shprehjen "Policia arreston, gjykata liron". Dhe në gjykatë shumicën e keni ju zotërinj. Keni punuar mirë tetë vjet.

Pra zotërinj, çdo ditë po kapen banda të tmerrshme që ju çuditërisht nuk u bënit dot gjë? Megjithatë si nuk e thatë një fjalë të mirë zotërinj. Si nuk e vlerësuat ndopak këtë punë. A nuk e shihni që po vihen në mengenë shumë nga ata, jo nga ata që shkelmuan e gjuajtën me shpulla, por vranë zotërinj, prenë koka, vunë eksplozivë. Ata që porositën vrasës me pagesë të vrasjeve skandaloze të 2000, 2001, 2002, 2003, 2004 dhe që jo vetëm s'u janë gjetur gjurmët nga ju, por u janë mbyllur edhe dosjet. Petët e lakrorit po zbulohen zotërinj, bij, nipër, miq të krimit, po kapen nga dita në ditë. Në këto kushte juve u duhen vetëm rrëmuja, ujërat e turbullta, e më pas harresa po qe e mundur. Nuk mund ta bëni. Tani njerëzit po e shohin që ka 7 muaj që së paku antikorrupsioni e antikrimi nuk mund të kenë kthim pas.

Ne po presim të na thoni a do çohet kush nga ju këtu në Parlament ta përshëndesë Policinë e Ministrinë e Brendshme? Po jashtë Parlamentit?

Ndonjë kryetar partie, a zv/kryetar a funksionar a? Ne po presim. Në të kundërt ku i prisni ngushëllimet zotërinj?


rd

----------


## Sara_MISTRECE

> Edhe ky si shume te tjere do perfundoje atje ku e meriton, por  te shqeteson fakti qe nga polic ne nje nga repartet me te specializuara ne vend te kthehet ne kriminel.Ky rast dhe shume tjera qe kane ndodhur me pare, tregojne qe edukimi i forcave policore ne shqiperi eshte i nje niveli te ulet.Nuk eshte vetem pergatitja fizike dhe stervitja me arme qe pergadisin policine kundra krimit.Mbi gjithcka eshte vullneti i mire per ta luftuar krimin dhe pasioni per drejtesine.
> 
> Berisha po i mban disa nga premtimet e rendesishme qe u beri Shqiptareve para se te vinte ne pushtet.


ca thua me te vertete???????????ti qenke me te vertet shume i zgjuar dhe i kapshem...... :Lulja:  e mire ja e zgjidhi dhe kete....po me gjera me jetesore si uje drita rruge spitale dhe njerez negativ te zbritur nga malet qe shqetesojne dhe  pushtojne jeten e perhereshme te njerezve me te civilizuar e me pak kafsheror,keto kush do i zgjidhi?apo ka kohe,nderkohe brezat po rriten pa te gjitha keto ndaj le ti kapi sa te doje kriminelat ai por ta kete pak mendjen se duke lene menjane ato qe permenda me siper do shothen kriminela te tjere...une do isha e lumtur dhe do thoje qe po mban premtime ne rast se me ze koka e duhet te vete ne spital pa friken se do me vdesin si thu ti?ajd tung e te fala nga lagja......

----------


## amaro

Kam rrespekt per Aldo Baren se eshte nje djale me histori qe i vjen nga prapa, por nje gje me duket jo normale ose me mire Katastrofe fare. 
Si ka mundesi qe ky aldo te tregohet aq pall sa te fshihet ne Ankara ku dihet boterisht qe eshte qyteti ku Policia eshte me Totalitarja  ne ''Europe''?????

----------


## Ozzy

Aldo Baren se ka kap as socialistet dhe as demokratet. ate e ka kap vetja e vet qysh kur ju fut atyre puneve dhe tani prap nuk i rrite by.....tha rehat po hyte e dilte kur i donte dhe perpiqe te manaxhonte "pronat"  e veta nga larg si ata "bosat" e kolumbise .......

ku te fal maloku shqipetar ti vrasesh njerzit e vet ...dhe ne ferr te vijne dhe ta marrin gjakun..........me ata nuk u krujt as dulla ..............

----------


## delisa

hehe Normalisht sa ishte ne potence Aldoja.. spipetinte njeri... po i lepiheshin te tere.. duke filluar nga ai me i thjeshti.. qe fundja skishte cte ngrinte koke deri te ata anetaret e larte te parlamentit qe fundja ashtu u interesonte situata.
Sot  zari i politikes eshte rrotulluar duke dhene kete pasoje per te.. Dhe me e bukura eshet se jane po ata njerez qe deri dje i lepiheshin qe  i dalin "kundra" dhe gjejne kurajon te rrefehen dhe ta shajne? Jane pikerisht kta njerez qe hane buke ne cdp sistem.

Sa per Aldon.. filloi cdo gje si vendetta vertet, hakmarrje per ate qe i bene.. por sjustifikohen veprimet e tij.

Tamam Shkelqimi dhe Renia e Shokut Zylo.

----------


## Ujku'80

Arrestohen 2 pjestare te bandes se "Aldo Bares",  te arrestuarit akuzohen per 2 vrasje

Ora: 17:10
Nga Elona Mamushi 	


TIRANE (13 Prill) -Pas arrestimit te bujshem te Aldo Bares ne Turqi, bien ne pranga edhe dy anetare te tjere te bandes se tij. Arrestimet jane bere ne Greqi dhe ne Itali, nga Interpoli, ndersa kane nisur procedurat per ekstradimin e tyre. Lajmi eshte bere i ditur nga zevendesministri i brendshem Gjergj Lezhja. Sipas Lezhjas te arrestuarit jane Elton Mermali, i cili eshte arrestuar nga policia italiane dhe Erjon Kashari, I vene ne pranga nga uniformat blu te Greqise. Te arrestuarit akuzohen per vepren penale te vrasjes se Bledar Haxhiut dhe Artan Sulces, vrasje te ndohura ne nentor te vitit 1998. Banda e Aldo bares akuzohet për mbi 15 vrasje, rrëmbim personi, shkatërrim prone, dhunim varresh dhe kryerje veprash penale në bashkëpunim nga organizata kriminale. (/Balkanweb)

----------


## Albo

Elton Mermali arrestohet në Itali, Erjon Kashari në Greqi

*Kapen anëtarët e Bandës së Lushnjës* 

Maratona e arrestimeve të anëtarëve të Bandës së Lushnjes vazhdon me kapjen në Itali dhe Greqi të dy pjesëtarëve të tjerë. 
Pas prangosjes së kreut të kësaj organizate, Aldo Bare, në Turqi, dje janë kapur Elton Mermali dhe Erjon Kashari. Arrestimi i këtyre të fundit është realizuar pas një bashkëpunimi me policinë e këtyre dy vendeve. Në një konferencë për shtyp, zëvendësministri i Brendshëm, Gjergj Lezhja, tha se Elton Mermali me pseudonimin Kinezi është ndaluar në Itali, ndërsa Erjon Kashari është kapur në Greqi. Të dy të arrestuarit akuzohen për kryerjen e dy vrasjeve në 23 nëntor 1998, atë të Artan Sulçes dhe Bledar Haxhiut. Ndërkohë, po kryen të gjitha procedurat për ekstradimin sa më të shpejtë të tyre për në Shqipëri. Për dy anëtarët e bandës së Aldo Bares, Gjykata e Lushnjës ka dhënë masën arrest në burg në mungesë dhe tani pritet që Mermali e Kashari të vuajnë dënimin e dhënë në burgjet shqiptare. Ndërkohë, sipas zëvendësministrit, të dy personat akuzohen edhe për vepra të tjera penale të kryera në qytetin e Lushnjës.
Aktiviteti jashtë shtetit
Dy anëtarët e Bandës së Lushnjës që strehoheshin në shtetet fqinjë, janë ndaluar pas informacioneve dhe provave të shumta që ka pasur Interpoli në bashkëpunim me policinë e shtetit shqiptar. Sipas Lezhjës, Kashari dhe Mermali sipas informacioneve nuk kanë kryer krime në vendet që ata strehoheshin. Megjithatë ata po merren në pyetje dhe hetimet vazhdojnë për të zbuluar nëse kanë pasur në vazhdimësi aktivitet kriminal. Më pas, zëvendësministri ka theksuar se kjo është një nga bandat më të mëdha e kryesuar nga Aldo Bare dhe ka zhvilluar aktivitetin e saj kriminal që në vitin 1997. Sipas tij, dyshohet se mund të ketë edhe pjesëtarë të tjerë të bandës, por është Prokuroria e Krimeve të Rënda, e cila po vazhdon hetimet në lidhje me këtë çështje. Për të dyshuar të tjerë midis tyre dhe Enver Dondollaku, Lezhja tha se po punohet duke grumbulluar të gjithë informacionin e mundshëm.
Policia shqiptare 
Gjatë konferencës Lezhja tha, Ministria e Brendshme ka bërë një punë titanike që para 6 janarit për të mbledhur prova jo vetëm për vrasjet, por edhe për çështje që i përkasin krimit financiar. Sipas tij për aktivitetin e tyre kriminal ekzistojnë prova shkencore, gjithashtu po hetohet për verifikimin e pronave që ata mund të kenë. Zv/ministri theksoi se pas kapjes së kreut të bandës, Aldo Bare, ka një çlirim të qytetarëve për të dhënë informacion për zbulimin e aktiviteteve kriminale. Ndërkohë, ai shtoi se është hequr korja e një plage, e cila tani ka marrë ajër dhe është duke u shëruar.

----------


## Brari

Eltom Shehu ishte shoku i ngushtë i Klodian Dalipit të vrarë dhe i dëshmitarit kryesor të kësaj vrasjeje, Like Bitaj 

Vlorë, vritet miku i dëshmitarit në gjygjin e nipave të ish-deputetes


Anila Peçi

Vlorë-Një karikator i tërë kallashnikovi është shkrehur mbi trupin dhe kokën e një të riu dje, në orët e vona të mbrëmjes, në Vlorë. Elton Shehu vdiq në vend dhe policia, që mbërriti shumë shpejt sapo dëgjoi krismat, e gjeti pa jetë. Pista më e mundshme e ekzekutimit që tronditi qytetin bregdetar është ajo e hakmarrjes. Shehu ishte shoku i ngushtë e Klodian Dalipit, vrarë disa vite më parë, vepër për të cilën akuzohen Arben Liçajt, Elidon Liçajt dhe Sokol Hoxha, nipërit e ish-deputetes socialiste Luiza Hoxha. Kjo e fundit është arrestuar për abuzime në detyrë. Shehu ishte njëkohësisht edhe shoku i ngushtë i dëshmitarit kryesor të vrasjes, Like Bitaj, i cili ka parë me sy ekzekutimin e Dalipit dhe akuzoi direkt për këtë nipërit e ish-deputetes. Një hakmarrje mbi shokun e ngushtë, për shkak të dëshmisë së Bitajt në gjyq, kjo është edhe pista kryesore që sipas policisë ka motivuar vrasjen e mbrëmshme. 
*** 
Ka qenë ora 22.30 e mbrëmjes kur policia gjeti Shehun të mbytur në gjak, në makinën e tij luksoze, një BMV X5, ngjyrë gri. Ai kishte dhënë shpirt ndërkaq dhe afër makinës u gjetën shumë gëzhoja fishekësh. Policia tha se askush nuk kishte parë atentatorin, asnjë nga banorët e zonës nuk pa ndonjë gjë. Atentati ndodhi afër Akademisë së Marinës, ndërsa Shehu kthehej në shtëpi, që e kishte aty afër. Disa minuta pas mbërritjes së policisë dhe identifikimit të trupit pa jetë, u lajmërua fillimisht dajoja i të riut. I cili ishte i pari që mbërriti në vendngjarje. Rreth 20 minuta më vonë, aty ka mbajtur frymën nëna e Elton Shehut që, tepër e tronditur nga vrasja e të birit ka nisur të qajë me zë. Policia rrethoi zonën, por për shkak të orëve të vona të natës, asnjë detaj më shumë nuk mundi të zbulohej për atentatorin e 29-vjeçarit. 
*** 
Në të vërtetë, vetë shoku i ngushtë i Shehut, Bitaj, vetëm disa ditë pasi dha dëshminë e tij në gjyq ku akuzoi Arben Liçajt, Elidon Liçajt dhe Sokol Hoxhën për vrasjen e Klodian Dalipit në 8 dhjetor 2004, në Ujin e Ftohtë, u gjet me armë gjatë një kontrolli nga policia. E kam për të mbrojtur veten, kam frikë mos më vrasin,-tha ai duke shpjeguar se kishte qenë dëshmitari i vetëm okular i asaj që kishte ndodhur në Ujë të Ftohtë. Bitaj është në paraburgim tani, por frika e tij, sipas policisë, nuk paska qenë e pavend. Dje u akuzua shoku i ngushtë i tij dhe i Dalipit dhe besohet se ky ekzekutim erdhi pasi gjyqi në ngarkim të nipërve të ish-deputetes, kohët e fundit kishte rinisur me vrull. Gjithsesi, policia nuk përjashton pistat e tjera. 
Dëshmia e Like Bitajt
Në 8 dhjetor Klodiani dhe unë ishim në një nga lokalet e Ujit të Ftohtë në Vlorë, tek 7 pallatet, kur hyri Arbeni me pistoletë në dorë. Ai iu afrua Klodianit dhe e tërhoqi jashtë, duke e ofenduar e sharë. Ata nisën të dy të ziheshin fort, të dy me pistoleta në dorë. Pastaj u dëgjua një krismë. Klodiani u largua me vrap drejt rrugës që lidh Ujin e Ftohtë me Vlorën. Në këtë kohë Arbeni e qëlloi me pistoletën e tij, po ashtu edhe Sokol Hoxha e Elidon Liçaj, që e ndoqën shokun tim. Klodiani u vra rreth 100 metra larg lokalit,-ka qenë pak a shumë dëshmia e Bitajt.
Kërkesa për ndryshimin e prokurorit 
Në një nga seancat e fundit tre avokatët që mbrojnë Arben Liçajn, nipin e ish-deputetes socialiste Luiza Hoxha, e arrestuar tashmë për abuzim në detyrë, kërkuan përjashtimin e prokurorit të çështjes Edison Xhemali. Liçaj akuzohet për vrasjen e Klodian Dalipit. Avokatët i kërkuan trupit gjykues ndryshimin duke akuzuar Xhemalin se "i bën presion dëshmimtarëve të palës mbrojtëse dhe se ka komprometuar dëshmitarin e marrë në mbrojtje nga prokuroria, Like Bitaj. Avokatët thanë se e bëjnë kërkesën për faktin që Bitaj ishte shumë kondradiktor në dëshminë e tij, çka nënkupton manipulimin nga prokurori. Trupi gjykues nuk pranoi kërkesën për ndryshimin e prokurorit të çështjes, por gjithsesi seanca u ndërpre. 
Dalipi u qëllua me 4 armë
Analizat balistike në laboratorin e Tiranës për vrasjen e Klodian Dalipit përfunduan 5 ditë pas vrasjes së të riut. Prej tyre rezultoi se ai ishte qëlluar me 4 lloje armësh të ndryshme. Ky fakt i ka çuditur ekspertët e policisë së Vlorës dhe e bëri atë të hidhte poshtë versionin e parë, kur u deklarua se ndaj 24-vjeçarit Dalipi kishte qëlluar vetëm një person. Në bazë të hetimeve, kemi të bëjmë me një vrasje kolektive, të paramenduar mirë,-deklaroi më pas policia. 




22/04/2006

----------

